#ubuntuone 2009-12-21
<m0ar> Is this the place to get help with ubuntu one?
<m0ar> When trying to reach my files over the web, the pages just load infinitely when clicking a file. Am i missing something?
<aquarius> m0ar, that shouldn't happen :)
<m0ar> aquarius: Well, it's wierd ,_;
<aquarius> let me check whether it's happening for me
<m0ar> Any ideas?
<aquarius> right, not happening to me. Which web browser are you using?
<m0ar> Firefox shiretoko
<m0ar> 3,5
<m0ar> The files are listed in red text in one.ubuntu.com/files
<m0ar> The small cloud-thingie tells me that my folders are up to date
<aquarius> ah, so the web interface loads, it's just when actually downloading a file that it doesn't work
<aquarius> ?
<m0ar> aquarius: Yep
<aquarius> working for me in Chromium; let me try FF3.5
<m0ar> aquarius: Oh, now it works :s
<aquarius> m0ar, there you go then, I fixed it.
<aquarius> not really :)
<aquarius> Strange.
<m0ar> Hasn't been working for three days, now it does :D
<aquarius> I'm glad it works now...
<m0ar> aquarius: Thanks for keeping me company :D
<aquarius> might have been a weird blip
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> Sorry I can't actually tell you what the problem was!
<m0ar>  :D
<m0ar> I'll have to hit the bus, see you around
<aquarius> cheers. later!
<rtgz> aquarius, hi, may I ask you about ubuntuone deb package?
<aquarius> rtgz, sure
<rtgz> aquarius, bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client; cd ubuntuone-client; echo "How do I build deb properly out of this?"
<aquarius> ah, that bit I don't know all that much about :(
<aquarius> sorry !
<rtgz> aquarius, yep, it looks like it is somewhere near, but I just can't get it :), ~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/ubuntuone-client/karmic seems to be somehow related though... but I just want a liiitle tiny deb... :)
<aquarius> rtgz, yeah. that branch is the "packaging branch". The process is *something* like merging in the packaging branch and then doing "debuild", but I don't actually know very much about it :(
<aquarius> people who will definitely know: kenvandine, dobey, cardinalfang
<aquarius> all of whom are in the US and therefore asleep :(
<rtgz> so far my workaround was to apply all patches, then take changes and apply on top of sources downloaded from ppa. Which works, but I feel that I am cheating...
<rtgz> aquarius, yup, will hunt them here
<aquarius> well, the patches should be in the upstream source?
<rtgz> aquarius, no, i mean i have several branches now and when I get them all together, then I still need to unpack the sources containing the debian/ directory, stuff my files into these sources and rebuild
<aquarius> I *think* the way you're best to do it is:
<aquarius> bzr branch lp:~rtgz/ubuntuone/mybranch mybranch; cd mybranch; bzr merge lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/ubuntuone-client/karmic; debuild
<aquarius> i.e., you merge the packaging branch into your branch locally, and then build
<aquarius> but I am not strong on this stuff
 * rtgz slaps his forehead
<rtgz> but it is still not clear how ppas get built..
<aquarius> as I understand it, you check code in and launchpad builds it in a PPA for you?
<rtgz> aquarius, yup, but ... no, I am not yet deb-enlightened, need some more time to grasp this. I liked Slackware approach though :)
<aquarius> homeasvs_, ping?
<aquarius> homeasvs_, have you been looking at pytohn-keyring for desktopcouch?
<aquarius> homeasvs_, and...are there instructions around for how to install desktopcouch on fedora and the n900? I'd like to update http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Installing
<rtgz> he-he, max object size for Amazon S3 is 5Gb ATM. Fortunately, most of the users will not notice this with their 2Gb plan. But some paying users might be upset if U1 does not do any object split/merge on their side.
<aquarius> rtgz, we do, don't worry :)
<rtgz> aquarius, then this needs to be called a "feature" :)
 * aquarius checks that his understanding is correct :)
<rtgz> how exactly a honk should be made if I want a music store?
<aquarius> you say to me: I want a music store
<aquarius> and then I say: I am working on it :)
<rtgz> ah, so these three "honks" I did previously were not registered :)
<rtgz> "This bug is released (rev 288) in the Ubuntu One beta PPA":  Bug #488413, don't think I would want to update to PPA after reading this sentence right away...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488413 in ubuntuone-client "NoAccessToken: SD crashes when no access token found" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488413
<rtgz> "is fixed" ?
<verterok> rtgz: is fixed in trunk
<verterok> rtgz: but it's "in progress" in the package, as it's proposed for SRU
<rtgz> verterok, yep, it might me, but "This bug is released in the Ubuntu One beta PPA" might be just a typo
<verterok> heh, yes
<dobey> it's fixed in the stable PPA as well
<TimH1> iPhone app would be handy but I guess takes some work. Could the web page be changed to work properly with an iPhone / other mobile browsers instead?
<rtgz> TimH1, building Maemo stuff at the moment (Google Android already set up). Will start poking devs about if web site does not work properly soon :)
<TimH1> What's maemo? Sorry for ignorance.
<rtgz> TimH1, Nokia OS based on Linux for N800 etc. network tablets and N900 Smartphone
<TimH1> Good stuff. Thanks for all the work!
<statik> hey there greg-g, i'm not sure why your account is jacked up but we're trying to figure it out
<aquarius> dobey, ping?
<dobey> aquarius: hi
<aquarius> dobey, you're working today?
<dobey> aquarius: today, tomorrow, and wednesday, yes
<aquarius> dobey, if so, you need to change the channel topic :)
<aquarius> unless you've swapped Face?
<dobey> i can't change the topic :)
* aquarius changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Talk to dobey if you have problems | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<aquarius> to daah :)
<urbanape> morning, folks
<Chipaca> desktop+ meeting begins. aquarius, CardinalFang, dobey, jblount, mandel, rodrigo, rtgz, teknico, urbanape, vds: you know how it works: say "me" to get a turn, then in your turn say your done/todo/blocked status. Weekly planning will follow, one-on-one, so please do not leave.
<vds> me
<aquarius> me
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> teknico is off this week
<CardinalFang> me
<rtgz> me (though not much to say)
<Chipaca> vds: I was about to say :)
<Chipaca> dobey: jblount: ping
<dobey> me
<Chipaca> ok. vds: go!
<vds> DONE: started a branch to fix #498324, I'll add also the changes I had to do to field_mapping to this branch. tested SMSes with not much luck so far.
<vds> TODO: finish this branch, setup funambol to send sms messages
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> aquarius, you're up!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: get documentation on how to sign in to test music store; build example Python music store wrapper widget; tell rodrigo_ about it
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: create music store auth URLs; create fake music store for testing; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; publish DC HTML API docs somewhere (where?); look at Tomboy xml/html translator; work with rodrigo on Music Store; write up things learned at UDS; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; hand off "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0 to lucio's team
<aquarius> ; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: not being able to think of where to put DC API docs because I am clearly stupid
<aquarius> urbanape, you're in the chair
<urbanape> DONE: Kept my ubuntuone-servers branch up to date with trunk, but needs some CSS lovin' from jblount. Bindwood manifest branch is proceeding apace. Had to make some decisions about
<urbanape> client-generated _ids.
<urbanape> TODO: Get manifest parsing going on, so we can easily track movments and structure.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> rodrigo_: go go go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Vacation. Sync with aquarius about music store work. Some tiny fixes in mobile notes web UI
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Look at Canola. Add envvar to override music store default location
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: go!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Got source package branch updated and uploaded.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Tag it and get it merged.  Give mandel feedback about wrapper branch.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: The SRU wiki page says things that are impossible.
<CardinalFang> rtgz, what do you know?
<rtgz> DONE: Found alternative way for #498019 (NautilusGetFileItemsCalledTwice). Posted some idea for NautilusFolderEmblems to #440848.
<rtgz> TODO: Update ubuntuone-client-diagnose with the latest bug info. Find more bugs. Test UI on Android and Maemo platforms. Create more feature request tickets. Hack more for "Shared with Me" folder emblem support (if nobody else does this).
<rtgz> BLOCK: (null)
<rtgz> dobey, you are welcome!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, Fixed get_metadata to return full paths, More initial new client work
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Face day, Reviews, New Client Code, E-mail motu-council
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<Chipaca> ok, thank you all
<Chipaca> meeting ends
<greg-g> statik: hey man, thanks for checking into it.
<greg-g> whew, I wasn't looking when I replied, I almost interrupted the meeting :)
<Chipaca> greg-g: heh, no problem even if you did :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: your TODO looks like a lot of things. Do you think you'll do all that this week?
<aquarius> Chipaca, not at all
<aquarius> Chipaca, it's my todo basically forever.
<aquarius> Chipaca, I can change it to be my todo just for this week, but I don't want to forget about the other stuff.
<Chipaca> aquarius: no, no, that's fine
<Chipaca> aquarius: can you create bugs for those that don't, and then in the next meetings mention the bug numbers?
<Chipaca> aquarius: for those that don't have them already, i mean
<Chipaca> aquarius: then a bit of tagging should get them into a few of our burndown charts
<aquarius> Chipaca, I can do...things on my to-do list tend to be high-level stuff which I can't time-estimate, though, rather than low-level stuff that's suited to bugs. They're more stories than bugs.
<Chipaca> joshuahoover1: do you have suggestions for tagging for taht?
<urbanape> ooh, bugs for todos. good idea.
 * urbanape goes to makes some bugs
<Chipaca> aquarius: I'll take a story-bug until it can be split into task-bugs
<joshuahoover1> Chipaca: sorry, catching up on your conversation first
<aquarius> Chipaca, OK, no problem, I will do so
 * aquarius adds "make bugs for all items in this todo list" to his todo list.:)
<rtgz> urbanape, hey, these bugs will be easily discovered, even before the actual commit... So some part of me likes this idea...
<Chipaca> is there a way to tie blueprints to bugs?
<dobey> Chipaca: i am not sure. you can link branches, not sure about bugs
 * Chipaca makes a note to look that up
<dobey> Chipaca: yes, you can link bugs also
<joshuahoover1> Chipaca, aquarius: all the work on the store should be captured in the blueprint work items...if the daily report is more detailed, that's fine...but we need to make sure that we know what work item in the blueprint we're working towards completing
<Chipaca> dobey: ah, great
<Chipaca> joshuahoover1: ah, so I should be asking people to add work items to the blueprints, rather than bugs to be tied to the blueprint?
<dobey> Chipaca: and we can make sprints in http://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints and link our blueprints to sprints, too
<joshuahoover1> Chipaca: yeah, since that's how the platform team captures the work for the burndown charts...for the web work and mobile sync stuff, we'll need to use bugs with tags...i'm thinking something simple on the tags for those...like if jblount is working on files web ui improvement bugs, we tag those u1-lucid-files-web-ui...i'd like all bugs during lucid like this to start with u1-lucid and then match to the story/project they're a part
<dobey> oh, or there's a register meeting button on http://blueprints.launcphad.net/ubuntuone-client also
<Chipaca> joshuahoover1: ok, good thing I asked when I asked then :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: you read what joshuahoover1 said?
<dobey> speaking of which
 * Chipaca swats ants off of his notebook
<dobey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client has some stuff we should probably "triage"
<joshuahoover1> Chipaca: yeah, it's on my to-do today to help you guys get those tagged up...i'm going through the project tracker sheet and will give recommended tags for each feature that's not a blueprint
<aquarius> Chipaca, I do, but I'm not totally sure I understand what joshuahoover1 said. I need to look at everything on my todo list and make it a work item on a blueprint (possibly creating that blueprint)? Work items aren't tracked; they're just words in the description, right? So how does this help with burndown?
<joshuahoover1> aquarius: you're working on the music store full time, correct?
<aquarius> for the moment, yes
<Chipaca> aquarius: blueprints for what you're working on should exist already. Work items are "just" words in the description, following a certain format, that is pulled out by scripts
<Chipaca> aquarius: have you seen the burndown charts?\
<aquarius> Chipaca, oh, something parses the work items? cool! I didn't know that
<Chipaca> aquarius: yes :)
<aquarius> blueprints for what I am working on do exist. It's the more ephemeral things in my todo list, like "improve the tomboy first-sync experience", that don't yet have blueprints, because they don't exist anywhere other than my todo list. It's something I added so as not to lose track of it.
<joshuahoover1> aquarius: so all music store stuff should be captured in the music store blue print under the work items
<Chipaca> joshuahoover1: as I understand it the blueprint work items are more like stories than tasks, right?
<joshuahoover1> aquarius: that's the kind of stuff i don't have any visibility into at all
<joshuahoover1> Chipaca: correct
<Chipaca> aquarius: for work that is not in blueprints then, please create bugs
<dobey> hrmm
<aquarius> joshuahoover1, yep, because it's not even clear whether we'll be doing it or not, and I have no idea whatsoever how much work it is. I mean, I would like, at some point in the future, to think about deploying couchapps on our infrastructure. Might not happen for 5 years. Do you want that as 100% incomplete in the burndown charts for the next five years?
<Chipaca> aquarius: later today we'll work on some kind of tagging system with joshuahoover1 to help us wade through it
<dobey> it would be nice to be able to convert blueprints to bugs, since most of these seem like wishlist bugs, and not blueprints
<joshuahoover1> aquarius: i understand...no, we only want stuff we plan on doing for lucid showing up in the burn down charts...the other stuff can be captured elsewhere (where? not sure the answer on that right at the moment) but we don't want it affecting burndown charts
<dobey> aquarius: work items should ideally be bugs i think
<joshuahoover1> dobey: agreed...it's less than ideal imo (the current setup), but we're trying to match what the platform team is doing on lucid so we can track things more consistently there across the board
<dobey> joshuahoover1: the burn down charts only deal with blueprints on Ubuntu itself as i understand
<aquarius> joshuahoover1, exactly my point; currently, "the other stuff" that I want to do is in my todo list. So, joshuahoover1, Chipaca, you want me to make those items be bugs instead?
<joshuahoover1> dobey: no, they have our work there too
<dobey> joshuahoover1: yes, all the things from UDS are blueprints on ubuntu
<dobey> joshuahoover1: it doesn't have http://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client things as i understand it
<joshuahoover1> aquarius: sure, if it's future work, not necessarily for lucid, then put them in bugs for now and tag them in a way you'll be able to find them later :)
<aquarius> ok, no worries.
<Chipaca> aquarius: I can't think of an easier way to bring your bus factor down :)
<joshuahoover1> dobey: how about this? https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-ubuntu-one-client-app
<aquarius> Chipaca, heh, not a bad point, that one :)
<dobey> joshuahoover1: see the /ubuntu/ there
<dobey> joshuahoover1: that's not /ubuntuone-client/ :)
<urbanape> Where in the blueprints do we create additional work items?
<joshuahoover1> dobey: :)
<dobey> urbanape: i think the ubuntu stuff gets specified in the whiteboard, in a certain format
<dobey> urbanape: but *i* think they should be bugs, and linked to the blueprint
<joshuahoover1> urbanape: all the u1 blueprints have workitems so you add them there and follow the same format...i'll send out an email to explain this since i haven't done a good job of letting people know what's going on there :)
<dobey> urbanape: or branches, linked to the blueprint
<joshuahoover1> dobey: agreed, but that's not how the platform team wants to track them at the moment (as workitems in the blueprint whiteboard)
<Chipaca> joshuahoover1: wasn't the format explained in a wiki page somewhere?
<urbanape> joshuahoover1: thanks
<urbanape> dobey: cool
<dobey> it's hard enough trying to follow blueprints as-is
<joshuahoover1> Chipaca: yep, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto
<urbanape> I agree. They seem very hub-ish
<dobey> joshuahoover1: yes, i understand that
<dobey> joshuahoover1: for future-ish stuff like aquarius is putting into bugs/blueprints though, i think they can be done on the specific projects, and we can use bugs/branches
<dobey> well, except for any private projects
<dobey> because i don't think blueprints work well for that, yet
<Chipaca> dobey: we need the platform team to know where we stand. That means we need to put this information in blueprints.
<joshuahoover1> dobey: yes...we don't have "a way" to do that per se so bugs/branches on the projects is fine
<Chipaca> dobey: on the plus side, you can think of blueprints' work items as tracking user stories, and bugs for tracking tasks, and you should be ok
<dobey> Chipaca: the platform team shouldn't care about what our "futuristic space station" plans are, they care about what we're doing for lucid
<dobey> Chipaca: and all that stuff is already in blueprints on the ubuntu distribution (as opposed to on desktopcouch or ubuntuone-client)
<Chipaca> dobey: not all of it is yet broken down to work items
<dobey> Chipaca: so if we had http://blueprints.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+spec/giant-laser-on-the-moon it shouldn't affect the platform team's charts or perception of us, while the music store on the other hand, is obviously important for lucid :)
<Chipaca> dobey: yes. Suddenly I get the impression you're talking about something different than I am
<dobey> Chipaca: yes, but for aquarius's "i want to build a web app thing in the futures" it doesn't belong as work items on the current blueprints i don't think
<Chipaca> yes, I agree (hadn't I said that already?)
<dobey> Chipaca: i think the discussion got sidetracked a bit, because there was a question about whether having a new blueprint would screw up the burndown charts
<dobey> Chipaca: and i was trying to explain that stuff is only based ono blueprints against Ubuntu itself (which the music store, new client app, and user folders specs all are)
<Chipaca> ah, I missed that question
<Chipaca> we should be creating no new blueprints
<Chipaca> all the blueprints we're working on have been signed off by Mark already :)
<dobey> no new blueprints against Ubuntu, yes
<CardinalFang> My Gnome Notification Area in my top Panel has two slots that are empty-ish.  They're next to each other.  The backgrounds are grey, not the translucent of the rest of the panel and notif-icons.  They contain the contents of the two adjacent slots to the right.  It's like something claimed a slot, and has no onPaint() method (or whatever).  Has anyone else seen this kind of thing?
<dobey> but a giant-laser-on-the-moon desktopcouch blueprint on desktopcouch, for aquarius to throw down ideas for future stuff with desktopcouch, i think is fine
<Chipaca> dobey: but then we go back to the visibility of stuff in blueprints
<dobey> CardinalFang: i've seen evidence that there may be more afoot in the notification area
<dobey> Chipaca: yes, but if one is pasting it in one's stand-up TODO in #ubuntuone, it's not really a visibility issue
<Chipaca> dobey: point
<dobey> Chipaca: we just need to not use blueprints for obviously private things
<dobey> Chipaca: granted, that won't stop other users from creating blueprints, either
<Chipaca> *sigh* I'm trying to find the easiest way for us all to keep top-down visibility into our dev process, keeping things as lightweight as possible, and am willing to try lots of things until we find something that works
<rtgz> CardinalFang, seen that, got 2 volume controls, could not reproduce so far since no extra applets were seem to be running
<dobey> as evidenced by https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<dobey> Chipaca: i know. i am just trying to help push that in a direction which i think makes sense for doing so
<Chipaca> dobey: I appreciate it
<dobey> Chipaca: the big problem is that no matter how we do it, if we do it in some public forum, random people are going to participate in some manner, which can be good, or bad
<CardinalFang> A to-do item is hopefully imminent work.  That's too late for someone to steal/corrupt/block our work, I think.   A blueprint may mention work 6 months out, and that's far enough for Evil Corp to mobilize and break it.
<Chipaca> aquarius: so, going back a little, do you know where and what to do re planning, blueprints and bugs?
<dobey> well i think google already has an app server thing, so we're probably safe for putting "coudhdb app engine" as a blueprint :)
<aquarius> Chipaca, as I understand it, now, anything that is to be done for Lucid against an existing blueprint goes into that blueprint as a work item, and everything else goes in as a bug. (There should be nothing which is due for Lucid and doesn't already have a blueprint.)
<dobey> but if blueprints are ever only going to be used to plan stuff for the next release of ubuntu, they seem pretty useless, and a hindrance, for our per-project planning
<Chipaca> aquarius: right. the level of things in the work items are *stories*, not tasks
<aquarius> yep
<Chipaca> aquarius: so tasks for stories in work items in blueprints are bugs
<Chipaca> aquarius: if you understood that far, please explain it to me again because I got lost
<aquarius> I reckon I've got it, now. Probably.
<aquarius> can't help thinking that "put them in a tomboy note", which is what I've got at the moment, is quite a lot easier ;)
 * dobey wonders how one triages blueprints
<Chipaca> aquarius: well... python-desktopcouch and python-launchpadlib :)
<Chipaca> (or whatever the python couch thing is called)
<aquarius> Chipaca, heh. Yes. I should back-end my tomboy note to launchpad :P
<rtgz> By posting a note in ubuntuone, you get it posted to blogger, livejournal, twitter, and CNN web site. All from one place. Ubuntu One.
<rtgz> ... and launchpad blueprint. After all that's not such a bad idea :)
<rtgz> sorry for interrupting, will stare on the enormous amount of letters for some more time...
<Chipaca> rtgz: are you working on the CNN plugin?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> yeah, that would be great
<rtgz> Chipaca, I knew that nobody will ask about blogger and twitter...
<dobey> facebook status becomes a launchpad blueprint
<dobey> what a lovely world it would be
<rtgz> [save as "Breaking News"] from web ui
<Chipaca> CardinalFang, dobey, jblount, rodrigo, teknico, urbanape, vds: if you haven't, please follow the conversation since the standup meeting ended. Please get the stories you are working on into the blueprints if they're part of a blueprint, or into a bug if not
<urbanape> I like the idea more of making bugs as work items that we tie to blueprints.
<Chipaca> urbanape: bugs are for *tasks*, and yes you should do that too
<Chipaca> urbanape: and we'll use bugs for stories that don't have blueprints until we can think of someplace better. dobey says (if I understand correctly) that we should put them in blueprints of our own (not in /ubuntu), but he also says that blueprints should die :)
<Chipaca> so I don't care if stories not related to ubuntu blueprints are in bugs or tasks in our own blueprints, but they've got to be *some*where, ok?
<vds> Chipaca: can blueprints be private?
<urbanape> well, I think it's reasonable that bugs/stories/tasks are somewhat intertwined.
<Chipaca> vds: I don't know. I'm looking.
<Chipaca> vds: my launchpad is terribly slow today, though
<Chipaca> must be the clouds or sth
<vds> Chipaca: I think can't and that's why we are using bugs to represent stories
<Chipaca> vds: but now the stories (for lucid) are no longer secret in any way
<dobey> vds: no
<dobey> vds: blueprints aren't private, nor are sprints
<dobey> vds: and we can't disable blueprints for a project, it seems
<rodrigo_> where does python expect modules to be installed? isn't .../share/pyshared enough?
<rodrigo_> ah, libdir/python/site-packages
<Chipaca> dist-packages
<rodrigo_> dist-packages? under libdir/python?
<rodrigo_> isn't there a pkg-config like to know where to install it?
<rodrigo_> (btw, it's a module of my own, which python doesn't find wherever I install it)
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: isn't this taken care of by the dh python stuff?
 * Chipaca doesn't know
<rodrigo_> dh is for packages, this is a source module, no package yet
<Chipaca> ah, my bad
<rtgz> Ok, me goes away, if I don't return today then -12 C is really cold :)
<rtg|outer_space> i might be mistaking but one.ubuntu.com looks really weird in Maemo... erm.. I mean that on files tab there are no... files..
 * rtg|outer_space will happily harvest bugs in Maemo now
<rodrigo_> rtg|outer_space: yeah, doesn't show up on my n900 neither
<rodrigo_> oh, yes, it does, it's on the n810 that doesn't
<rtg|outer_space> rodrigo_, hm, looks like js broke there... aaah... need to go!
<dobey> whenever rodrigo gets back, tell him I can help him with the installing python modules stuff after I get back from lunch :)
<urbanape> jblount: you around?
<Chipaca> urbanape: off sick
<urbanape> ah, so.
<urbanape> k, well, I'll continue keeping my u-s branch up to date with trunk.
<urbanape> aquarius: so, I was thinking of a way to handle the uuid -> _id transition.
<aquarius> urbanape, OK
<urbanape> I was thinking too much about making them all similar.
<urbanape> but I don't think that's necessary.
<urbanape> Bindwood (the extension) already knows to update a local bookmark's annotation with an appropriate uuid if it comes from Couch. That being the case, we could just make the local annotation be the Couch record's _id.
<urbanape> It'll still be unique.
<aquarius> won't that screw you up on a different machine?
<aquarius> oh, sorry, you mean "get the couch record's _id and store that on the firefox bookmark", gotcha.
<urbanape> correct, exactly
<urbanape> And then, when we create new records, we will use a locally-generated uuid
<urbanape> et voila! No need for migration, no need for messy conditional code.
<urbanape> It will leave behind the application_annotations.Firefox.uuid field, unless we want to opportunistically remove that (which I'd kinda rather not)
<aquarius> OK...I have thought that through and I can't see an issue with it. Sweet.
<aquarius> good work!
<urbanape> yay!
<xant> hello everyone
<xant> Does ubuntu one synchronize .* files?
<CardinalFang> xant, I think it does.  The filename shouldn't matter.
<xant> How do I make Ubuntu one to recheck the files for changes?
<CardinalFang> xant, Hrm.  It should use the kernel's inotify system so that any change triggers re-inspection.  If the timestamp doesn't matter, you could 'touch' the file.
<CardinalFang> xant, confirmed, "> .a-dotfile" created, and it showed up in web UI immediately.
<xant> CardinalFang, I'm to trying to use EncFS + Ubuntu One
<CardinalFang> xant, fair enough.  I use them both.
<CardinalFang> At different mount points, note.
<xant> CardinalFang, successfully?
<CardinalFang> xant, yes.  Oh, let me guess -- you're putting the encrypted blocks in Ubuntu One, instead of what I'm doing, running an encrypted home with one directory inside, Ubuntu One, that is sync'd up and not encrypted on the 'net.
<xant> CardinalFang, your data is not stored encrypted on the ubuntu one servers, is it?
<CardinalFang> xant, are you sure that the encfs triggers the same inotify events as writing files normally?
<CardinalFang> xant, No.  Everything I have there is not Sekrit.
<CardinalFang> so, we're doing different things.  f(g()   g(f())
<xant> CardinalFang, I'm not. Regardless of Encfs, my ubuntu one is broken for some reason.
<CardinalFang> xant, tell us about it.
<xant> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ gives me 503 Service Unavailable
<xant> CardinalFang, do you get the same error?
<rtgz> MO NI TO RING! Guys!
<CardinalFang> It sure does, xant.
<rtgz> me is back
<xant> After some really long delay, ubuntu one started to synchronize the files
<rtgz> The wording is also pretty strange, "No server is available to handle this request"?
<CardinalFang> Yah.  Weird.
<pfibiger> there is supposed to be a more descriptive error page. we're taking services down for a window to do some hardware upgrades.
 * pfibiger looks into it
<rtgz> pfibiger, it would be much better if somebody posted a twitter note about this
<rtgz> seeing that the service down _after_ end users do notice is pretty scary.
<xant> Has anyone managed to set up ubuntu one wih his or her files encrypted on the ubuntu one servers?
<CardinalFang> xant, Sorry, I don't know.  It should be possible, but the method is kind of weird.  A future version of Ubuntu One will allow you to pick the targets that are synchronized.  On that day, it will be easy to pick the ciphertext directory.  Right now, there are at least three things that are tricky to set up.
<xant> My upload speed is around 45 kB/s
<aquarius> xant, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8517221 may be helpful
<CardinalFang> xant, also, there's the cost of uploading blocks instead of diffs.  A single character changes, the block-cipher makes the remaining several kilobytes change, and all of those get uploaded and downloaded.  it's expensive.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, erm, I don't think U1 uploads deltas right now
<CardinalFang> Oh.  Huh.  So much for if-I-had-designed-it assumptions.
<xant> CardinalFang, what are the three tricky things? :-)
<xant> aquarius, thanks. But I've already read it. I'm following the poster's method
<aquarius> xant, oh, OK :)
<CardinalFang> xant, er, I don't know.  Just estimating.  mount path.  order of startup.  U1 passphrase in keyring, but keyring in home directory chicken-and-egg problem. ... perhaps more.
<aquarius> xant, are you trying to encrypt the whole contents of your Ubuntu One folder, or are you trying to have an encrypted folder inside your Ubuntu One folder?
<xant> aquarius, the latter
<aquarius> xant, how have you set it up? Sorry, I know I'm coming in late, here
<xant> I've got an encrypted /home/xant/Ubuntu One/private folder with Encfs
<aquarius> and that's mounted somewhere else?
<rtgz> Guys, someone post something to identi.ca / twitter about server downtime. Otherwise new bug reports will be coming...
<xant> It's mounted to /home/xant/documents
<xant> with the following command
<aquarius> I'll post about it
<xant> encfs ~/Ubuntu\ One/private/ ~/documents
<xant> I
<xant> I'm basically following the steps in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8517221
<xant> Is ubuntu one down?
<rtgz> xant, <pfibiger> there is supposed to be a more descriptive error page. we're taking services down for a window to do some hardware upgrades.
<xant> Will I need to unmount the directory or will ubuntu one synchronize it right away?
<xant> rtgs, thanks
<aquarius> xant, yes, we're down at the moment to upgrade various bits of hardware -- which will not help your testing, I know :)
<dobey> what's up?
<rtgz> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/ might be updated as well (I know that you all already hate me) :)
<rtgz> dobey, nothing is up, everything is down
<dobey> translated: what did i miss?
<rtgz> dobey, EncFS over Ubuntu One discussion, sync service is down ATM. To be continued...
<xant> hello everyone one more time
<xant> Ubuntu one seems to be back
<rtgz> xant, file proxy seems to be down
<dobey> indeed it does
<dobey> rtgz: you mean you can't download/upload files?
<rtgz> aquarius, files.one.ubuntu.com/{uuid} gives Service Temporarily Unavailable
<rtgz> If i remember it right, aquarius is related to the web service...
<dobey> rtgz: it's still off for the moment
<dobey> rtgz: should be back in a few minutes though, as the various pieces come back up on the new hardware :)
<aquarius> rtgz, it's on its way back :)
<rtgz> aquarius, tell me when you think it starts and I check various bits (including sharing, upload/download)
<aquarius> rtgz, pfibiger has a clearer picture of when everything comes back up than I do, so I'm waiting to hear from him too :)
<aquarius> does anyone know what happened to rodrigo, btw? :)
<pfibiger> rtgz, aquarius: i'll let you know when all the pieces are up. the way our sysadmins do the deploy, some parts are staggered. it should only be a couple minutes more
<dobey> rtgz: are you using lucid yet?
<rtgz> dobey, not yet
<dobey> ok
 * rtgz went to see the iso images...
<dobey> i'm just looking for someone to try running the ubuntuone-client tests on lucid, to see if the twisted tests fail in the same way for others running lucid :)
<dobey> i'm not running it yet either
<rtgz> dobey, he he he, getting the image (but in VM for now) :)
<dobey> heh
<rtgz> Maemo: "Could not delete old cached thumbnail [...] Error removing file: No such file or directory" Such error messages are awesome...
<faal> is there something wrong with ubuntuone today?
<dobey> hi faal
<dobey> it's currently down for some maintenence on hardware
<faal> okey, any eta?
<dobey> the various pieces are coming back up though, and should be in full swing again soon
<faal> ok cool, that sounds good
<dobey> is there a particular problem you're having?
<faal> yeah I can't download my files
<faal> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<dobey> ok, yes. the file server for upload and download via the web is still down it seems, and is being worked on right now to get it back up.
<dobey> should be back up shortly, i would expect. :)
<faal> ok cool, need a file so I can start working :-)
<rtgz> file sync via client seems to be up now. The Web UI side is down and the relevant bug reports started to appear.
<dobey> faal: the software client should work now. just the files access on the web is having some trouble at the moment, but ops are working on it :)
<faal> okay yeah I'm on my mac so I can't use the software client unfortunately
<dobey> faal: can you try again now? looks like they should be up :)
<rtgz> dl up
<rtgz> upload up
<dobey> thanks rtgz
<faal> yeah it's working, thanks!
<faal> cu guys
<fagan> I dont have a problem but I have a little question about the music store, did anyone suggest using rhythmbox's rating system for anything in the store?
<rtgz> ok, everything seems to be ok now with the web ui.
 * fagan was at the meeting at the UDS but forgot to ask
<dobey> i don't remember if that was suggested or not
<dobey> but i'm not sure ratings will be doable for the lucid music store any way
<fagan> dobey: well it was just an idea
<dobey> the lucid music store is going to be an embedded web page
<xant> what music store?
<dobey> fagan: sure. i don't know if it was mentioned or not. i agree it would be good to have for the more native store for post-lucid though :)
<fagan> xant: there is going to be a music store in rhytmbox for lucid
<fagan> dobey: well ill mention it in the next UDS then :)
<aquarius> fagan, how are you imagining that ratings would work? You're thinking something along the lines of: I view a song in the Music Store, and I see next to it "Ubuntu One users rated this sing 3.6", where 3.6 is an average of all the ratings given to that song by people who've bought it?
<fagan> aquarius: thats it :)
<dobey> aquarius: or integrate with $partner's ratings as well
<aquarius> fagan, that won't happen for Lucid, but it's worthy of discussion (and it would be possible to implement 90% of it without actually touching the music store, and then you come and talk to me about how to display the resulting value :))
<dobey> (assuming they have that)
<aquarius> fagan, there are privacy concerns with it, though.
<aquarius> dobey, they do not, as far as I can tell; I was just checkig that
<aquarius> xant, yep, you'll be able to buy whatever music you want direct from your Ubuntu desktop
<dobey> except for Garth Brooks
 * fagan loves that its actually happening :)
<fagan> dobey: oh no I love a bit of Garth
<fagan> heh
<aquarius> dobey, and AC/DC. I know. I can't fix that, though
<CardinalFang> That's a special case.  assert song.artist != 'Brooks, Garth'
<dobey> aquarius: and MC Hawking
<aquarius> MC Hawking has an actual record deal??
<xant> Who will the music store be operated by?
<fagan> have you guys signed with a partner yet?
<dobey> http://www.buyswag.com/brashmusic/product.aspx?id=554
<CardinalFang> fagan, that's kind of sensitive.
<fagan> CardinalFang: awh
<dobey> aquarius: MC Hawking is buyable on amazon and lala though :)
<aquarius> dobey, orly? How does that work, then?
<dobey> aquarius: not sure. i guess he gets a penny for every song sold or something :)
<aquarius> dobey, I understand how the concept of royalties works :)
<dobey> aquarius: i don't know how the underlying deal with those stores works for independent artists, no :)
<aquarius> AC/DC aren't on Amazon, so it's not just Some Mystic Amazon Magic
<dobey> well
<dobey> AC/DC are pwned by the same anti-MP3 label as Garth
<aquarius> oh, didn't know that
<rtgz> I have only one question regarding music store so far, btw. Will there be restrictions on the countries where the store would be available? I mean, I am unable to BUY audio/video files from Amazon just because "This media file is not available in your country"...
<aquarius> I should send them an email saying "last month I wanted to buy an AC/DC record but couldn't so I bought an Airbourne one instead, since they are basically the same anyway"
<aquarius> rtgz, there will be country-specific stores, yes.
<aquarius> rtgz, I don't know the exact detail, I'm afraid
<aquarius> rtgz, that's how music works, it seems :(
 * rtgz goes to bang his head against the wall
<fagan> aquarius: all I want is not to be shown the songs I cant buy
<aquarius> I don't believe we will be taunting people by showing them songs they can't buy
<fagan> Oh and localised currency too
<fagan> Like im in ireland and I have to use the amazon store using the english pound instead of the euro
<aquarius> I am pretty sure that there will be localised currency, yes.
<dobey> the whole concept of trying to block people from buying certain songs because they live in certain coutries... on the internet... is a bit contrite anyway :)
<aquarius> fagan, I reserve the right to be wrong about that, though :)
<fagan> aquarius: I wouldnt expect anything concrete
<fagan> oh and are ye going to use gecko or webkit?
<fagan> For the plugin
<aquarius> webkit.
<fagan> Thats going to be really weird shipping 2 different engines
<aquarius> we're already shipping both engines
<fagan> For what?
<dobey> yelp
<dobey> empathy
<fagan> Oh hmmm
<aquarius> gwibber
<dobey> gwibber's not on the cd (yet)
<aquarius> (is gwibber in the default install?)
<aquarius> heh
<fagan> oh yeah gwibber is in lucid too
<dobey> but should be for lucid
<dobey> well, if we switch to chromium or epiphany or something... :)
<aquarius> chromium bundles its own webkit.
<fagan> dobey: thats not happening in lucid
<fagan> it does but there is a bug report about that
<dobey> chromikit
<fagan> so they are going to unbundle it soonish apparently
<dobey> aquarius: yes, but it doesn't require gecko
<aquarius> dobey, oh, I see what you mean :)
<aquarius> do we ship anything on the CD that requires gecko other than firefox?
<fagan> Gnome-shell requires gecko too
<aquarius> TB's not on the CD
<aquarius> gnome-shell isn't on the cd either :P
<dobey> gnome-shell requires libmozjs
<dobey> and again, not on the cd :)
<aquarius> and...I think gnome-shell requires spidermonkey, not all of geco
<fagan> For the next release
<dobey> i am pretty sure lucid still won't have gnome-shell on the cd :)
<aquarius> isn't the UI clutter?
<fagan> Yep spidermonkey
<fagan> but they use js for the display hacking
<dobey> aquarius: it's a bunch of JS crap :)
<aquarius> dobey, much as I love JavaScript (and you do not), it is not a rendering engine :P
<dobey> aquarius: neither is clutter
<dobey> :)
 * aquarius waves hands in the air...you know what I mean :)
<fagan> they are using it as a dev language clutter is the rendering engine
<fagan> I would have used python but its slow
<dobey> because javascript is so much faster?
<dobey> *blink* :)
<fagan> its faster than python isnt it?
<fagan> more mature too
<aquarius> nope
<dobey> it's certainly less robust
 * fagan loves python just because its loose 
<fagan> Speed is secondary to me
<dobey> they should have written it with vala
<aquarius> Python's older than JS; Python's got a bigger stdlib. Raw "fastness" of the language...they're probably roughly the same. I disagree that JavaScript, qua JavaScript, is less robust than Python, but I'm happy to admit that the stuff that gets thrown in for JS to interact with is less robust than the Python stdlib.
<fagan> vala is supposed to be nice
<dobey> python is fast to write, but i am not a fan of it :)
<dobey> aquarius: well i meant robust in that it was designed to make it so you can't do some specific things, which you can in python :)
<aquarius> oh, right, gotcha :)
<dobey> mainly because JS was designed to run in a browser, not to write large software infrastructures with
<fagan> thats what they wanted
<fagan> plus it allows new devs from the web world
<aquarius> there's almost nothing that you can do in Python that you can't do in JS, except complicated introspection. And it is not clear to me that exposing introspection to application developers is actually a good idea. :)
<dobey> i don't want new devs from "the web world"
<dobey> i've seen how inconsistently bad they make "web apps' already :)
<fagan> Well the web is starting to look insanely nice
<dobey> aquarius: fopen() sys.exec() :)
<fagan> Like imagine evolution looking more like gmail
<aquarius> sys.exec?
<dobey> aquarius: at least, unless you completely break the security model of js and add custom things
<aquarius> wtf?
<aquarius> JavaScript doesn't have a security model. JavaScript *in a browser* does, sure.
<dobey> eh?
<aquarius> I can fopen from JS in rhino or spidermonkey perfectly happily
<fagan> aquarius: ecma script does though
<dobey> fagan: gmail is awful (and so is evolution) :)
<dobey> gmail might be prettier, but it's a pain to use
<fagan> Pretty is all I want :)
<aquarius> hm, I lie, spidermonkey doesn't compile in File() by default. Rhino does, though :)
<dobey> aquarius: it's like c++ in the 90s, all over again :)
<dobey> no 2 compilers do the same thing
<dobey> fagan: if pretty is all you want, there are better things to look at than gmail :)
<fagan> dobey: like?
<dobey> fagan: like the squirrels rummaging for acorns in my backyard
<dobey> and the bamboo growing along the fenceline :)
<fagan> but still the squirrels wont show me my emails :)
<dobey> fagan: they will if you train them well enough
<marenostrum> dobey: Are there some problems related with ubuntuone servers or is something wrong on my side?
<dobey> marenostrum: not sure. what problem are you having?
<marenostrum> dobey: does not connect. seeems to try connecting but thats all.
<dobey> marenostrum: and it was working fine before today?
<marenostrum> yes.
<rtgz> marenostrum, are you talking about the web interface or the client?
<dobey> marenostrum: can you right click on the applet and choose "Quit" and then run it again from Programs->Internet->Ubuntu One ?
<marenostrum> dobey: here is Turkish local and in the past we had problems with Turkish locale. I domt remember when I got last update,maybe an update messed it.
<rtgz> bug #467397
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 467397 in python2.6 "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<marenostrum> dobey: ok, i will do.thanks.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> it's probably that bug that rtgz just linked to
<marenostrum> rtgz: Thanks a lo
<dobey> fagan: i guess i need to do a mock-up for a better messaging client as well
<fagan> dobey: that would be interesting
<dobey> fagan: i want an interface that combines e-mail, web services, and forums, all in the same place. so i can see group/page disucssions and private messages on facebook, as well as e-mail, and ubuntuforums and such as well (granted, I don't think many forums have APIs to do it)
<aquarius> closest thing at the moment is raindrop
<dobey> s/interface/interface that's consistent with all the other interfaces i use/
<dobey> :)
<rtgz> marenostrum, the workaround will make it possible to run ubuntuone client, but it is still a python bug affecting Turkish locale :(
<aquarius> dobey, then you are SOL :)
<dobey> aquarius: a long time ago, i got used to the fact that i'm probably going to have to write a lot of software myself :)
<marenostrum> rtgz: I see. I just applied the workaround and now rebooting. But problem is: Why didit working yesterday?
<aquarius> dobey, the #usability channel used to have the topic "There is not such thing as an 'average user'...and if there was...it wouldn't be you". It should probably have continued "...and it CERTAINLY isn't dobey" :-)
<fagan> dobey: thats good im starting development on something along those lines but its bigger than raindrop although I may use raindrop in some way
<fagan> I just need an email client to use so raindrop may do but its not mature
<dobey> aquarius: "it's most like dobey" you mean
<aquarius> :)
<dobey> aquarius: after all, i do have the best birth day ever :)
<marenostrum> rtgz: My story was like this: For the first time I had run ubunruone in English mode,then each timeI want to syncronize I started it manually. And it worked but today isdiffrent.
<rtgz> marenostrum, reauthorization
<dobey> marenostrum: it still fails with using the english locale?
<rtgz> got it
<marenostrum> rtgz: I am going to try now.Waiting for chatting here. I will restart gnome or reboot.
<dobey> marenostrum: just restarting the applet should be enough. if there's still a problem, please let me know
<marenostrum> let me do it. sorry for leaving.
<marenostrum> dobey: I willin ten minutes. Thanks again.
<rtgz> the servers were down for some period and OAuth might decide that you don't have the authorization and attempted to obtain one. applet OAuth can not work properly with Turkish locale therefore you might have gotten such kind of behavior
<dobey> wb marenostrum
<marenostrum> dobey: It worked but there was some weird situation. 1- It worked alsoin Turkish locale but start command for Ubuntu One EN. means: env LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 ubuntuone-client-applet
<marenostrum> dobey: It worked like a charm. No need to start it manually. Started, syncronized and quit.
<dobey> marenostrum: ok, wonderful. glad that it's working for you again :)
<marenostrum> dobey: But weird thing was: It didn't syncronize one file (Ichecked from web) and its name was chanded as: programlarim_9_04_seçme.u1conflict
<dobey> marenostrum: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<marenostrum> dobey: I dont know what that added ulconflict means.I renamed the file omiting that Turkish charecter ç. and it worked. Lookng for the client version.
<dobey> marenostrum: it means that syncdaemon for some reason thought that the file was conflicting because perhaps you independently placed it on that machine, and the u1 server somehow
<dobey> marenostrum: it may be a bug that might already be fixed
<marenostrum> dobey: synaptic says,1.1.0+r294
<dobey> hrmm
<marenostrum> dobey: should I file a bug? I am not even sure what is wrong.
<dobey> marenostrum: can you please file a bug, and attach the syncdaemon.log from the time that u1conflict file was created?
<dobey> marenostrum: i'm not sure what's wrong either :)
<marenostrum> dobey: How will I create that syncdaemon file?
<dobey> marenostrum: you don't need to create it. there are logs in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ named syncdaemon.log
<dobey> marenostrum: there should be one which mentions the conflict
<marenostrum> ok. let me see.
<dobey> marenostrum: probably the latest one (syncdaemon.log) has it
<dobey> marenostrum: and mark the bug as private if there are any private filenames in the log file please :)
<marenostrum> dobey: there are 6 syncdeamon.log.xxxxxx files and 6 syncdeamon.exception.xxxxx files
<marenostrum> dobey: nothing privaye or nothing hidden from Ubuntu!
<dobey> marenostrum: grep u1conflict syncdaemon.log* :)
<marenostrum> let me check
<rtgz> Late hours over there, good night to everybody!
<rocky|raccoon> i'm unable to connect the ubuntu one "folder" in 9.10 at all, is there a server outage? :/
<marenostrum> dobey: Seems there is no line as u1conflict Do you want me to send those 6 log files toyou?
<dobey> marenostrum: hrmm, interesting
<dobey> marenostrum: grep for the filename without the .u1conflict part
<marenostrum> ok
<dobey> rocky|raccoon: there was earlier. try quitting the applet and starting again
<rocky|raccoon> dobey: Hmm, it appears to be connecting this time :> The initial problem was that every time I'd click "connect" in the nautilus folder it'd immediately disconnect...restarting the client that time seemed to do the trick
<dobey> rocky|raccoon: glad it's working again. :)
<rocky|raccoon> dobey: Same here, although it's technically in beta I've been using it a lot just for casually backing up things lately ;> Hopefully the remaining bugs will be rolled out soon
<dobey> rocky|raccoon: what version are you using btw?
<rocky|raccoon> dobey: Hmm...well I'm using whatever version comes with 9.10 by default? :>
<dobey> rocky|raccoon: ok, great
<marenostrum> dobey: I can't find. Do you want me to send them to you?
<rocky|raccoon> dobey: Oddly enough though, although I'm sure I set everything up for 9.10 initially, nothing that I upload to One shows up in the web interface :<
<dobey> rocky|raccoon: if you enable the proposed packages in System->Administration->Software Sources, there is a slightly newer version with a lot of bug fixes, which we're trying to get tested, and verify the fixes work for people, if you wouldn't mind testing
<rocky|raccoon> dobey: Hmm I might have to give that a try, thanks
<dobey> rocky|raccoon: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.tag=verification-needed
<dobey> rocky|raccoon: that's a list of bugs needing verification in the proposed update :)
<TimH11> Having a bit of trouble syncing Tomboy notes
<TimH11> Was working fine. Now saying Failed to synchronise
<TimH11> Showing some notes as updated others "Uploaded changes to server"
<marenostrum> dobey: http://rapidshare.com/files/324120070/my_log.tar.gz.html
<dobey> marenostrum: i suppose just attach them all to the bug you file please. sorry for slow reply there, helping multiple people and all :)
<dobey> TimH11: can you file a bug please? i'm not sure how to debug that myself, and i'm about to run off for the day ;)
<marenostrum> dobey: so I will attach all and the bug will bw related with u1conflict.OK?
<TimH11> Fair enough! Is there a log or something I need to include?
<dobey> marenostrum: yes. please file a bug about the u1conflict issue, and attach the logs. thanks!
<marenostrum> dobey: Thank you. I am doing now. Thanks for your patience.
<dobey> TimH11: i'm not sure if there is or not. i think there is also a --debug option to tomboy that might help. but it might contain private data too.
<dobey> TimH11: but if you file the bug, we'll assign it to the appropriate developer and he can ask you for exactly what's needed :)
<TimH11> Great. Thanks.
<dobey> ok, i need to run off and do other things now
<dobey> later all! thanks for using ubuntu one!
<marenostrum> dobey: :)
#ubuntuone 2009-12-22
<xant> hello everyone
<xant> Is ubuntu one back up?
<pfibiger> xant: it is.
<xant> My Ubuntu one fails to start
<pfibiger> xant: you should have a log file, in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/ called syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<xant> pfibiger, I do
<xant> failure Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion.
<pfibiger> ok, what happens if you quit the ubuntuone client and restart it?
<xant> pfibiger, it crashes
<xant> BadTransition: State READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ can't handle the SYS_CONNECTION_MADE event
<xant> 2009-12-22 00:19:18,015 - pyinotify - ERROR - The path /home/xant/Ubuntu One/private of this watch <Watch wd=4 mask=3064 auto_add=False proc_fun=None path=/home/xant/Ubuntu One/private dir=True > must not be trusted anymore
<xant> from syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<xant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/499290
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499290 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu one fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<xant> ubottu, that one
<xant> I'm reinstalling ubuntu one
<pfibiger> xant: ok. i believe that's a known error that's fixed for upload into karmic. i've added a few tags to your bug and assigned it.
<xant> pfibiger, thanks
<xant> followed the steps found in https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<xant> Ubuntu one still crashes
<xant> syncdaemon-exceptions.log doesn't get created this time
<xant> oath-login.log contains "Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2"
<pfibiger> anything in syncdaemon.log?
<xant> It doesn't get created
<pfibiger> xant: that's the only line in the oauth-login.log?
<xant> pfibiger, yes
<xant> I'm tempted to get spideroak :-)
<aquarius> xant, can you kill ubuntu one, then restart it from a terminal to see if it displays an error?
<aquarius> xant, in a terminal window, do: killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; killall ubuntuone-client-applet; ubuntuone-client-applet
<xant> aquarius, it works, thanks
<aquarius> xant, and it hasn't crashed?
<aquarius> xant, I suspect, then, that something was wrong with the syncdaemon before, and restarting it has fixed the problem
<xant> Sorry everyone, I forgot to kill ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<aquarius> xant, no problem! Sorry it took us a while to get to the source of the problem
<xant> Hm
<xant> I've got encfs set up in my ubuntu one folder
<xant> it started synchronising after I unmounted my folder
<xant> I wonder why
<xant> Ubuntu ones seems to be stuck while updating the 11th file
<xant> I'd like to suggest a feature
<xant> When left-clicking the applet, it can show the file path it's currently updating
<aquarius> the applet is going away in Lucid
<aquarius> so there'll be more room in the Ubuntu One control panel to show that sort of thing
<aquarius> (if you want to find out what it's doing right now, you can do "u1sdtool --current-transfers" in a terminal)
<aquarius> and it would be possible to write a "monitoring app" which talks to syncdaemon via D-Bus and shows in minute detail what it's up to, if someone wanted to :)
<xant> pfibiger, aquarius, thanks for your help and good night!
<aquarius> xant, no problem
<[dutchie]> haven't been able to sync tomboy notes for a while. I clicke "synchronise notes", then I get a dialog box (screenshot in a moment)
<dutchie> http://imagebin.org/76479
<aquarius> dutchie, I'm having the same problem, and I think I have the fix; give me one minute
<dutchie> also, honk :)
<aquarius> dutchie, OK, you need to re-authorise Tomboy, after some changes we made on the server
<dutchie> right-o
<aquarius> so, right-click the Tomboy icon, Preferences, Synchronisation, Clear (and say yes), then Connect to Server and reauthorise.
<aquarius> Sorry about that.
<aquarius> mattgriffin, we should put out the word about that, I think
<dutchie> worked
<dutchie> it has to be said, this is a very efficient IRC channel
<aquarius> word put out on twitter and identica
<Chipaca> aquarius: I did that, and got a bunch of conflicts on the tomboy "default" notes, and a "failed to synchronize"
<aquarius> chipaca, after clearing your tomboy sync and re-doing it?
<Chipaca> aquarius: yes
<aquarius> chipaca, OK, that's worrying
<Chipaca> aquarius: and now did it again, and got a bunch of conflicts again, but it worked
<Chipaca> aquarius: and now again, and failed to sync again
 * aquarius headbutts the desk
<Chipaca> aquarius: synchronizing is hard! I'm going shopping
<aquarius> I don't know what's wrong with it :(
<Chipaca> aquarius: urbanape: dobey: CardinalFang: you do know what the platform sprint is about, right?
<aquarius> Broadly, although getting your take on why we're going would be useful.
* CardinalFang changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Talk to CardinalFang if you have problems | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<aquarius> I know why I think I'm going :)
<aquarius> dutchie, oh, and consider your honk received; I'm working on it :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: do I have to honk? I'm currently giving my money to 'legalsounds.com', which I'm sure is a 100% legit business
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, I see the agenda.  I don't know if that's what it's *about*.
<aquarius> chipaca, well, if we don't convert you I shall be somewhat disappointed :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: :)
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: you know the 6-month release cycle? it's all a big lie. All the real coding happens in the platform sprint.
<CardinalFang> Ah, good.
<CardinalFang> Five days.  No drinking, I hope.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I saw a python-keyring module this morning.  I think I may be able to make desktopcouch support KDE, OSX, and step closer to supporting Windows.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, aha, there is news on that front
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ralsina has ported desktopcouch to Archlinux, and in a private copy has moved to python-keyring
<CardinalFang> Sweet.
<aquarius> and homeasvs_ was also looking at python-keyring for the n900
<CardinalFang> Is that the pypi/keyring/ ?
<aquarius> http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/
<aquarius> specifically http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB855.html#disqus_thread
<Chipaca> also, http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB858.html
<aquarius> ya
<aquarius> and stick http://twitter.com/ralsina/status/6890319668 and http://twitter.com/ralsina/status/6899741456 into http://tweetconvo.com
<aquarius> CardinalFang, sorry I hadn't updated you on that yet, yesterday was a bit frantic
<jblount> Random thought: Has anyone else here looked or played with Juno? http://github.com/breily/juno
<dobey> i take it that's not a free dial-up e-mail service
<CardinalFang> statik, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-servers/monitor
 * Chipaca looks
<CardinalFang> Very old.  Not tested in any way.  ^
<pfibiger> jblount: i have looked at it. yes.
<statik> hey Chipaca, joshuahoover1: have you guys already done a main inclusion report for python-keyring? If not, could you? It's been synced to universe now, but I don't want to surprise the platform team by trying to pull it into main for ubuntuone-client at the last minute.
<Chipaca> I haven't. If joshuahoover1 hasn't either, I'd like to learn how :)
<joshuahoover1> statik: i have not, i can put together the mir and i'll email you and chipaca once it's there later today so you two can review
<statik> thanks
<joshuahoover1> Chipaca: it's really filling out a wiki template :)
<statik> and doing a code audit
<Chipaca> joshuahoover1: if that's all it is, go ahead. If you want help with the code audit, holler :)
<joshuahoover1> Chipaca: sounds good, thanks!
<dobey> brb, washer/dryer delivery...
<bl8> Does anyone know why I could get this error : ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - Capabilities query failed: The server doesn't have the requested capabilities
<bl8> I'm trying to run ubuntuone-client-1.0.2 on my Gentoo desktop
<jblount> bl8: Hi!
<jblount> bl8: I don't think anyone here has any experience with the Gentoo stuff, but that sounds like a error that I've seen before.
<bl8> jblount: Hi. Weird thing is that it was working a few days ago, then I re-installed all the ubuntu one related stuff, hoping to write proper installations instructions, now it fails :(
<jblount> bl8: Yeah, I was just talking to pfibiger and that error is supposed to protect differences between the client and server software.
<jblount> It's strange that you're seeing it now, after having it working before though.
<jblount> rmcbride: Any thoughts about problems with ubuntuone-client-1.0.2 ^^ ?
<jblount> bl8: dobey may also be helpful to figure out what's going on.
<CardinalFang> It would be nice to know what "capability" it refers to.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Good point.
<CardinalFang> "The server doesn't have the requested capabilities" -> "The server doesn't isn't capable of ____________________".  Silly programmers.
<CardinalFang> Er, one verb.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: file a bug! :)
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: although I'm not sure the server tells us what it is it doesn't do
<urbanape> "Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care?"
<urbanape> Might have to dig up some Chicago this morning.
<jblount> heh
<jblount> urbanape: You pinged yesterday? Are you still in need with my particular version of crazy?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, while I'm thinking about usability, the evolution d-c plugin should set the application name so that the keyring dialog will be nice.
<urbanape> jblount: yeah, was gonna ping you about bug # 498284
<rmcbride> jblount: sorry, sound is off, missed that. I don't know anything about how the client would be installed on Gentoo I'm afraid.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: hmm, evolution already does it, afaik, or doesn't it?
<jblount> rmcbride: I'm more interested in if ubuntuone-client-1.0.2 should work or if it should have the capability mismatch errors
<rodrigo_> no standup today? :)
<rmcbride> the current client shouldn't get a capabilities mismatch, but Gentoo isn't a platform I've used for many years, so I don't know what might happen
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, I'm judging by the error log in bug#475998.  """WARNING **: g_set_application_name not set in server_log_handler"""
<verterok> bl8: please pastebin the contents of path/to/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/__init__.py
<bl8> jblount: rmcbride: I'm installing from the source tarballs
<jblount> urbanape: # 498284 is in my queue for today
<urbanape> you rock
<jblount> rodrigo_: I don't know, I guess we should still have it. How about now?
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: hmm, might be, yeah
<jblount> You are the crew, you know what to do:
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<CardinalFang> Zing.  We're quick.
 * jblount assumes that anyone not "me" ing is on holiday or will catch up
<jblount> rodrigo_: Go for it!
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Python bindings for libubuntuone. Tested fake music store from aquarius
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Look at Canola. Add envvar to override music store default location
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> jblount: go go!
<jblount> DONE: Got changes for /account-assistance sorted out, got sick, got better
<jblount> TODO: Finish up some js for /account-assistance/, make a overlay thingie for the forums, land an approved branch post pqm weirdness
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> urbanape: tag
<urbanape> DONE: Some more ahas about Bindwood. _id handling improved.
<urbanape> TODO: Brute force the manifest checking on pull to establish new order/location of bookmarks. On-call reviewer today.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang: the comfy CHAIR!
<aquarius> me
 * rtgz is late
<CardinalFang> DONE: Got d-c stable in my PPA and proposed for Karmic.  Started looking up env-agnostic keyring.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Face duty.  Help pfibiger with yesterday's auth madness in ubunet.  Assist with small bugs.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> aquarius: No one expects it!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: built a fake music store; built a python RB plugin; synced up with rodrigo; investigated why tomboy sync doesn't work; cried
<aquarius> TODO: more music store; work out why my notes have been eaten (irony!)
<aquarius> blocked: none
<aquarius> rtgz, go for it
<rtgz> DONE: (null)
<rtgz> TODO: Update ubuntuone-client-diagnose with the latest bug info. Find more bugs. Test UI on Android and Maemo platforms. Create more feature request tickets. Hack more for "Shared with Me" folder emblem support.
<rtgz> BLOCK: New Year shopping
<rodrigo_> aquarius: oh, tomboy sync doesn't work?
 * rodrigo_ tries
<aquarius> rodrigo_, ya. Will fill you in in a moment
<rtgz> no idea who is next, since ubuntulog will update the log in an hour
<aquarius> do not try!
<rodrigo_> too late, I already tried, and it failed, yeah
<aquarius> good, if it failed you're OK
<rodrigo_> aquarius: so, what's happening?
 * rtgz is trying to set up lucid lynx in UML
<aquarius> rodrigo_, right. Yesterday we did a rollout. After that, our snowy API kept getting 409 Conflict when storing things in Couch, and then dying with a 500 server error, which is what causes tomboy to not sync
<aquarius> rodrigo_, re-authorising tomboy stops you getting the error
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> aquarius: ok
<aquarius> but I did that, and then told it to overwrite my local notes with ones from the server, because I'm an idiot
<pfibiger> rodrigo_: chad is looking at the revisions to see if he can figure out what caused that behavior. it was some change in ubuntuone-server trunk between revisions 2064 and 2098
<rodrigo_> aquarius: when you re-authorize, best thing is to remove all notes from the server
<aquarius> rodrigo_, I know. Now. :(
<rodrigo_> pfibiger: ah, ok
<mandel> aquarius: ping
<CardinalFang> aquarius, beware the fake music store doesn't become The Real music store.  We may have you wire up the back end to your GrooveShark account.
<aquarius> pong
<aquarius> CardinalFang, nya haa!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, part of the master plan :)
<mandel> aquarius: mind if I give it a go to port desktopcouch to windows?
<CardinalFang> Rock!
<aquarius> mandel, yeah, that's a rubbish idea, don't do that, we hate Windows and everything it stands for, and if you do it I'll shout at you
<aquarius> :-)
<aquarius> That'd be fantastic, mate. Anything at all I can do to help, let me know :)
<CardinalFang> mandel, we were talking earlier about an fait accompli effort to replace gnomekeyring.
<aquarius> I've done *some* Windows hacking, in the dim and distant past
<aquarius> the installer will be the hard thing, I think
<mandel> aquarius: he, I have to do windows hacking everyday, so no problem
<CardinalFang> Port dpkg first.
<aquarius> "run it in wubi" is not a port :)
<mandel> hehe
<CardinalFang> mandel, I owe you a review of contacts-wrapper.
<mandel> no I already have a number of ideas to allow the interprocess communication with the process, kind DBUS, the issue is the keyring
<mandel> CardinalFang, no problem, dont worry to much about the review, I know what it takes you so long, you... you hate mey ODM (Object document mapper) hehe
<aquarius> mandel, python-keyring is the answer for the keyring support
<rodrigo_> brb
<aquarius> mandel, ralsina (on twitter) has a private codebase that uses it, and homeasvs_ has been looking at it too
<aquarius> mandel, if you get together with them they may have alreayd done th ework, and landing a branch that does that first will get pretty quick approval from us :)
<rtgz> Question - why does couchdb contacts do not match with vCard/xCard format? The guys were talking about vCards in U1 on the famous podcast two weeks ago and it looks like dc format is somehow evolution-oriented.
<mandel> aquarius, sweet, so there is a python-keyring one working, 'cause that is just one of the tqo problems
<aquarius> I believe so, yes
<aquarius> the d-bus magic will also have to be changed to a Windows-native way of doing it
<aquarius> Xalior, ping?
<aquarius> Xalior, you're thinking about a desktopcouch port to OS X?
<mandel> yes, maybe using DDE on windows
<aquarius> dde? party like it's 1999 :)
<aquarius> isn't DDE deprecated these days? Raymond Chen is always a bit mean about it
<mandel> DDE is supported out of the box in the python version for windows, it kinda old but could do the trick, the other is usedin RPC which is complient with OSF DCE which means it " remotly might" be multiplatform
<aquarius> doesn't have to be multiplatform, it just has to be windows :0
<rodrigo_> DDE still exists?
<aquarius> unless "multiplatform" means "windows vista *and* XP"
<aquarius> rodrigo_, hell yes. (a) MS never break backwards compatibility, and (b) Word still uses it, for a start :)
<mandel> aquarius, hehe yes DDE is old, but it means no dependencies to other modules for python on windows, and installing python mocules on a win machine is not that easy
<aquarius> mandel, agreed
<aquarius> mandel, but...I don't know if you can call a function over DDE and get an answer back, or whether you can only use DDE for starting an app?
<aquarius> mandel, totally agree about not installing other python modules
<rodrigo_> it's for RPC iirc, so yeah, you can call a method and get an answer
<mandel> CardinalFang, getting back to the wrapper, reject it, I think it is too close to OO for a core lib like desktopcouch, maybe it has place in an other project
<mandel> old school DDE allows to exchange data, and RPC allows to make calls to functions
<aquarius> then score.
<aquarius> DDE sounds like the way; it's certainly the (well, a) native way to do it
<aquarius> and I think it's really important that desktopcouch works in the native way on each platform, and doesn't try and build a little mini Linux environment on other platforms
<mandel> ok, then I speak with ralsina and homeasvs_ about keyring, and then move to get the IPC working
<mandel> well, I'll start from tom (holidays whowhoww)
<CardinalFang> mandel, I was thinking of a contrib directory or a new project python-dekstopcouch-orm{,-contacts} .
<mandel> I was thinking to about it  python-dekstopcouch-orm sounds great, 'cause I've already made changes to make it less focus on contacts
<aquarius> mandel, the reason I also pointed at Xalior is that he's thinking about a desktopcouch port to OS X, and it would be good (if he has time to work on it) if the two of you co-ordinated your efforts to factor out platform-specific stuff int he same way
<mandel> CardinalFang, the mapping is looking like FluentNHibernate for mapping config
<aquarius> mandel, so you and he don't factor out platform-specific stuff ina  different way :)
<mandel> aquarius, sure, I understand, we should do that
<mandel> I'll get in touch with them
<dobey> hmm
<CardinalFang> mandel, I was thinking about some metaclass hackery that would read some schema description.  Maybe this is an ORM version-2 idea, though.
<mandel> CardinalFang, probably... I'll finish with what I have and will ask you then, I'm sure you can teach me something new about python :D
<mandel> nevertheless, reject the merge it fill better in its own project :D
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<CardinalFang> mandel, FWIW, I liked everything except the "import *" and "__all__ = ( big long tuple )" .
<rodrigo_> statik: any reason to have libubuntuone project closed? mandel can't access it
<statik> rodrigo_, no it should not be closed. i think it was an incorrect default thats old. I'll get it changed
<mandel> CardinalFang, is there a nicer way to do it?
<mandel> statik, very appreciated
<statik> mandel: no problem, publishing the code is like the very least we can do. thanks for all your work on this project!
<CardinalFang> mandel, Er, maybe.  I'm not sure.  You have a module/namespace that has all that info.  I would have to test, but *perhaps*  "import foo" "__all__ = foo".  This is more if-I-had-designed-Python than I-have-done-this-before advice.
<mandel> statik, thanks
<mandel> CardinalFang, I know.. is not nice, but after doing the more general orm it would be nicer, I hope
<statik> mandel, all the branches should be public now
<mandel> :D
<bl8> jblount and others: Wiped all Ubuntu One stuff, installed 1.1.0, and now everything seems to work quite fine. Woohoo !
<jblount> bl8: Great!
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: any news on the new converter, and switching U1 to use the XML from the REST API as the canonical format?
<statik> we've got to use canonical formats
<statik> anything else would be outrageous
<sandy|lurk> :-P
<rtgz> dobey, I guess simple  ~/.local/ubuntuone/shares <-> ~/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/ will do for now, do you have any objections if I start such branch?
<dobey> rtgz: you mean to make emblems work correctly for shared with me folders?
<rtgz> dobey, yup
<dobey> rtgz: not really sure at the moment. it might be better to fix nautilus to do the right thing with symlinks
<rtgz> dobey, we can get the real path for the file name passed to us.
<dobey> rtgz: if we maintain a tree with references to NautilusFileInfos, right?
<rtgz> rtgz, not exactly via nautilus routines, but via canonicalize_file_name call.
<dobey> which is? libc?
<rtgz> dobey, however, this will be only valid for Shared With Me folder case, not for arbitrary symlink
<rtgz> dobey, yep, gnu libc
<dobey> rtgz: i'd rather not use that method then. if it were some API in glib maybe, as it should handle win32 and such correctly.
<Xalior> aquarius / mandel: Yeah, I'm gonna look at DesktopCouch over the holidays. There's a few bits that need tweakery. Like MacOS really doesn't have any "on demand service loading", etc.
<Xalior> (start at login, start at startup, start by hand, don't start)
<aquarius> I thought launchd did that
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> obviously not :)
<mandel> Xalior, I need to look at that in windows too, let me know which generic changes you need for that... we might as well create a branch for us (I think I can find a mac os somewhere ofr testing)
<Xalior> mandel: minimum of 2G ram, Intel CPU. Since I'll be targeting snowleopard, and that's minimum specs :)
<mandel> Xalior, dammed, you mac people. hehe, I'll do my best, so, should we create a branch? I already got a look at this: http://pastebin.ca/1723816 from ralsina is a good start
<dobey> i think dbus is already working on osx
<Xalior> A STUPID dependancy. And will be removed.
<Xalior> dbus is (a) not part of standard macos; (b) overkill for a single application to use and (c) a right royal pain in the arse to setup.
<Xalior> If you put a dbus dependancy on macos you've removed the ability for most MacOS users to install it, straight out the box.
<Xalior> ie: last time I looked it required darwinports, which is a bunch of patchfiles and requires you to have xcode/gcc installed :)
<aquarius> nonono, no d-bus on OS X.
<Xalior> :-D
<aquarius> that'd be like requiring someone to install launchd on Ubuntu; it's possible, but stupid.
<aquarius> use the native platform mechanism.
<Xalior> my point exactly
<aquarius> mandel, I should note that ralsina's 3-line port to python-keyring has minor fail, in that he hasn't patched desktopcouch.records :)
<mandel> aquarius, I know.. but we have a starting point
<aquarius> *nod* yes indeed
<mandel> about dbus, same on win platforms wethat is why aquarius mentioned that we should work together, try and make changes as generic as possible
<mandel> Xalior, how can you do IPC in Mac OS X?
<aquarius> Xalior, yeah; since there are platform-specific bits ("how do I get started if I'm not running", "where do I store the keys", "where do I store my files"), I'd like to see those factored out in some kind of  sane way; i.e., no "if sys.platform=='mac'" all over the place :)
<aquarius> and factoring those bits out should be cool if you two work together; that way, we've got the "platform-specific back end" stuff all nicely in separate modules, and someone who wants to port desktopcouch to another platform just implements that backend
<Xalior> mandel: start here: http://www.puredarwin.org/curious/ipc#TOC-Forms-of-IPC :)
<Xalior> There's some similar bits to dbus in Core-Foundation, used by notifyd.
<Xalior> but that's just a wrapper around Mach-IPC
<Xalior> http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/os-x-interprocess-communication makes for some very interesting reading, actually. They're WAAAAAY more up to date than my last IPCpokery, 18mo ago, when I was hacking stuff the museum touchscreens :)
<mandel> Xalior, can u use RPC? since DBUS is not use too much we might both be able to use it
<Xalior> mandel: apple provide an rpc.statd and an rpc.lockd
<mandel> Xalior, nah I dont think we can use that at all
<mandel> I'll look at what can be done on the windows size and will let you know :D
<Xalior> My interest in windows is truely less than none. :)
<Xalior> And having to contort to windows methods will not so much hinder my port, but stop it dead in its tracks :)
<Xalior> I'm happy to work with someone else who is working on one :)
<Xalior> But if I can do it in macos in 2 lines of code, and it takes windows 22 lines, I'll be writing two and leaving the other twenty to someone else :)
<Xalior> and, with that in mind, I completely and openly state that I'm doing a port for "my own needs", and if no-one else wants it, I'll cry, but I'll live :D
<Xalior> mandel: eg: My first port of call would be http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_events
<mandel> Xalior, for what I can understand you can an even manager, we might be able to do something with that, use the idea to wrap how the communication is done and use a common interface
<Xalior> yep. abstract it to a send message/get message call, that is implimented for each platform.
<mandel> Xalior, I can accommodate my code to the APi you use.
<aquarius> I wouldn't abstract down that far if I were you
<aquarius> you don't need a generic sendmessage
<mandel> aquarius, indeed, I more precise api would be better
<mandel> but we can abstract that much and then let the platform code work, should be a good starting point
<Xalior> aquarius: how much I actually would abstract to a platform generic API would, quite literally depend how much something is used, eg: one call can be if/else/etc - if it's something that's hammered a lot, then wrap it.
<aquarius> desktopcouch only sends/responds to a few messages: "start running if you are not already running", "what is your port number", "are you still running", "what are the oauth keys". Implement those as functions, and then back-end them however's most appropriate for the platform. I advise against trying to build a cross-platform messaging abtraction :)
 * Xalior orders a taxi to take him home. Taxi, in snow. Let the angry Glasgwegian swearing from someone who thinks that he gets to complain AND get paid at the same time begin.
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: this might also be of interest to you: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=604953
<ubottu> Gnome bug 604953 in General "Tomboy XML is whitespace dependant" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: oh yeah, related to some of the bugs we have, so adding me to the CC
<sandy|lurk> a user doing some 2-way wiki conversion noticed it the other day
<rodrigo_> I guess I should trim the strings when converting from HTML to XML
<rodrigo_> or fix it in tomboy, how hard would it be?
<aquarius> ooh cool http://bl-log.blogspot.com/2009/12/ubuntu-one-on-gentoo.html
<aquarius> that should be linked from somewhere. Do we have a "how to install Ubuntu One on other distros" page? I've got one for desktopcouch
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: another stable Tomboy release isn't due for months, so the answer is probably "fix both" :-)
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: ok, I'll add the trimming thing then for now
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: we can remove it later
<sandy|lurk> I haven't looked into what Tomboy's actually doing here (hence the UNCONFIRMED state), but since we support new lines within list items, it might be a bit tricky
<rodrigo_> yeah, shift+enter, I just know about it
<rodrigo_> now I don't have to put all in 1 line!! :D
<rodrigo_> aquarius: in the tutorials page maybe?
<sandy|lurk> does the file sharing part of U1 require desktop-couch?
<sandy|lurk> I haven't tried installing any of this stuff yet
<sandy|lurk> (openSUSE)
<metropolis> Is there a "right" way to talk to my desktop couch instance, given that it apparently has a randomly-generated username/password combo?
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: no, the file sharing doesn't use desktopcouch
<sandy|lurk> seems like it should be easy to build, then
<bl8> aquarius: you're welcome ;)
<aquarius> bl8, just trying to work out where to link your mastery from :)
<bl8> Err, "mastery" might be too strong...
<sandy|lurk> I should install portage on openSUSE
<aquarius> bl8, hey, if it works, I'm impressed. I'm nowhere near capable of writing ebuilds :)
<bl8> sandy|lurk: Eh eh, just switch to Gentoo ;)
<sandy|lurk> bl8: this weekend I'll be decommissioning my last gentoo box
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: homeasvs_ has been doing fedora packages for it, so maybe you can get his packages and try to make them run on suse
<sandy|lurk> yeah, I think I saw something about that...will google a bit
<bl8> aquarius: Bah, it's just shell scripts :)
<aquarius> bl8, homeasvs_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Ports
<mandel> can anyone take a look at this: http://pastebin.ca/1723951 is what I've done so far to allow map a python object to a desktopcouch record in a generic way
<Chipaca> mandel: instead of "def _get_full_name ... full_name = property(_get_full_name)", you could use @property
<mandel> Chipaca, I know (ups). I was trying to show an example where you can map a readonly property, I should have use the @ for the example... The idea is that you can map properties or fields to set the fields in the record, the mapper will do that for you so you just have to care of defining how to place the object in a record
<Chipaca> mandel: where does ClassMapper come from?
<mandel> I provide that, would be the abstract class that a mapper should extend I added the code here: http://pastebin.ca/1723976
<mandel> Chibata, I forgot one line in the copy past, the read record returns the created instance
<Chipaca> mandel: one thing I'd do differently is change ClassMapper.init to take *args and **kwargs that are passed into the callable
<Chipaca> mandel: that would make the api imho nicer, because you'd do
<Chipaca> self.init(Contact, -1, "", "", "")
<Chipaca> instead of the lambda
<mandel> Chipaca, brilliant idea!
<Chipaca> mandel: however, I don't know if I'm answering the question you're asking, at all
<mandel> Chipaca, you are, I'm just looking to improve the api, that way people can used desktopcouch by just providing the mappings, no need to add extra code
<sandy|lurk> So I just installed the 1.1.0 tarballs and starting the applet I get this: http://paste2.org/p/574036
<sandy|lurk> and nothing else happens. any ideas?
<sandy|lurk> not sure if I was supposed to install another tarball for the storage daemon?
<bl8> sandy|lurk: The sync daemon might be crashing because of missing deps
<Chipaca> sandy|lurk: try running the syncdaemon manually; what happens?
<Chipaca> mandel: would all mapper classes be like that? an __init__ with a mapping declaration spread out across a few method calls?
<sandy|lurk> Chipaca: how do I run the sync daemon manually?
<sandy|lurk> I don't know the process name
<sandy|lurk> command name, whatever
 * sandy|lurk looks for a .service file
<Chipaca> sandy|lurk: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<sandy|lurk> ah, libexec
<Chipaca> sandy|lurk: or that was what it was here :)
<sandy|lurk> the tarball installs to $prefix/libexec/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<Chipaca> oh, ok
<sandy|lurk> bl8: you're right, thanks
<Chipaca> sandy|lurk: start it with --debug, for extra win
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> Chipaca, there can be a single map code that takes a dict, that maps everything at once, plus init and id
<mandel> Chipaca, such as self.map({"field":"attr","field2":prop})
<dobey> Xalior, aquarius: is there some API like python-keyring, but for IPC methods instead? or do we have to do all that abstraction ourselves? and how will that play with the various bits we use it for that aren't internal communication (like network status)?
<sandy|lurk> great, seem to have gotten through deps. now I'm running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/487333 , glad I'm not the first :-)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 487333 in ubuntuone-client "oauth traceback when token is None" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> sandy|lurk: what version are you using?
<sandy|lurk> dobey: 1.1.0
<rtgz_> i think I know the reason why N800 has problems with the web site... ;-)
<dobey> sandy|lurk: you got that same error dialog?
<sandy|lurk> dobey: I assume I just need to find the location of that .crt file
<dobey> sandy|lurk: you're on opensuse, right?
<sandy|lurk> yes
<sandy|lurk> the error dialog is useless...the python error is the same
<sandy|lurk> so I figure it's the same bug
<dobey> hrmm, i thought it used /etc/ssl/certs
<sandy|lurk> well, but that same file is not there
<dobey> sandy|lurk: useless in that it says something about SSL verification failing?
<sandy|lurk> Authorization Error, and then a bunch of "Errno" stuff
<sandy|lurk> [Errno socket error][Error 185090050...tines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
<dobey> ok
<sandy|lurk> I shouldn't say "useless"
<dobey> so yeah, that missing file then
<sandy|lurk> nod
<sandy|lurk> /etc/ssl/certs has a bunch of *.pem files
<sandy|lurk> site-specific certs
<sandy|lurk> and files with weird names like f3cf1e8e.0
<dobey> right
<dobey> yeah i don't know why that is
<dobey> sandy|lurk: is there a ca-certificates package?
<sandy|lurk> good thinking
<sandy|lurk> openssl-certs
<sandy|lurk> but it installs all of those *.pem files
<dobey> and no ca-certificates.crt file?
<sandy|lurk> nope
<dobey> sandy|lurk: what version is it?
<dobey> sandy|lurk: it looks like the ca-certificates.crt file gets generated on ubuntu by an update-ca-certificates command
<sandy|lurk> 0.9.8h-28.2.1
<dobey> hmm
<sandy|lurk> it's extracted from firefox, apparently
<dobey> that sounds like it's straight from openssl
<dobey> since it has that same version number
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, where are my oopsen?
<dobey> but maybe that's just suse putting the sources in the openssl source rpm
<sandy|lurk> maybe
<sandy|lurk> the pkg description says "This package contains some CA root certificates for OpenSSL extracted from MozillaFirefox"
<dobey> sure
<dobey> sandy|lurk: hrmm, i wonder what to do about that for opensuse then
<sandy|lurk> dobey: I was just looking at the python docs
<sandy|lurk> I guess a single file is required
<sandy|lurk> so I should probably file a bug against the openSUSE package
<rtgz> okay, N800 does not work with Web UI because GoDaddy Class 2 CA certificate is not installed there and it is not that visible to the end-users
<dobey> sandy|lurk: i wonder if there's some way we can get all the distros to ship the ca certificates in the same manner and locations
<dobey> rtgz: you mean, the ca-certificates.crt isn't there?
<sandy|lurk> dobey: that would be nice, I think
<rtgz> dobey, well... haven't found one yet, but I am still browsing the FS...
<sandy|lurk> dobey: so, of course some apps bundle their own .crt...I tried pointing at one of those and got this error in the daemon when trying to connect from the applet menu item: http://paste2.org/p/574087
<dobey> sandy|lurk: i don't see any valid reason that they're all different. this really should be something in the LSB i think
<sandy|lurk> I take it that Firefox should be opening, asking me to authorize my computer, but that has not happened
<dobey> sandy|lurk: hrmm. weird
<dobey> rtgz: dpkg -l|grep ca :)
<urbanape> have to run out on a quick errand. bbiab.
<rtgz> In order to make maemo work with u1 web server, certs for media.one.ubuntu.com, files.one.ubuntu.com and one.ubuntu.com must be added. But I can't find the CA package in the emulated device. Will borrow the real one (hopefully) next week, might have more info then.
<dobey> later all!
#ubuntuone 2009-12-23
<rocky|raccoon> hello :> trying out ubuntu one in 9.10 again...i've noticed that although it seems that i can paste files into the "ubuntu one" folder and have them update successfully, when i connect to the website using my launchpad account, the files don't show up :<
<reaper> Good day (night) all. I have a question to developers. Do you plan to implement the use of symbolic links in a synchronization directory?
<jblount> OH HAI
<aquarius> o hai jblount
<Chipaca> desktop+ meeting begins. aquarius, CardinalFang, dobey, jblount, mandel, rodrigo, rtgz, teknico, urbanape, vds: you know how it works: say "me" to get a turn, then in your turn say your done/todo/blocked status.
<jblount> me
 * rtgz wants meating
<Chipaca> rtgz: say "me" then
<aquarius> me
<rtgz> me
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> humbug!
<rmcbride> me-ish
<CardinalFang> me
 * Chipaca suspects rmcbride wants to have a little chat with rtgz
<rmcbride> well I may have a question :)
<rtgz> rmcbride, I did not make any segfaults today, I swear!
<rmcbride> Nope, no segfaults. I'll get to my question when it's my turn :)
<Chipaca> dobey: urbanape: ping
<rmcbride> dobey is at the post office
<Chipaca> um, rain
<Chipaca> I'm in the patio
<Chipaca> bbiab
<jblount> Well then, let's go!
<jblount> DONE: JS for account-assistance, thinking about public files in the web ui, chasing layout bugs
<jblount> TODO: #498284, #451649, maybe some hacking on public files stuff, need to do my "bug day" duty, had slow internet at the coffee shop yesterday
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> aquarius: Go!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: submitted initial fake music store and music store for review; worked out file delivery API
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: package rhythmbox plugin; work out why decorators don't work on HttpResponseRedirects; allow OAuth to web UI; make music store views better; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> rtgz, you're up
<rtgz> DONE: Tested UI on Maemo Microb and Android browsers (in emulator).
<rtgz> TODO: Update ubuntuone-client-diagnose with the latest bug info: proxy detection, auth loop due to AUTH_FAILED status. Prepare branch with Important emblem for u1conflict files. Hack "Shared with Me" folder emblem support.
<rtgz> BLOCKED: Need to get a fur-tree
<rtgz> jmp vds
<vds> DONE: branch to fix #498324 landed, working on branch to configure funambol to send sms messages #418048
<vds> TODO: finish this branch to setup funambol to send sms messages
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> CardinalFang: >
<urbanape> me
<Chipaca> rmcbride: you go, then
<rtgz> CardinalFang is scanning local metadata, I suppose...
<rmcbride> OK
<CardinalFang> DONE: Face, Reviews, chat about instrumenting server, worked on Bug #499301 and Bug#499595. TODO: catch up on bug-triage from yesterday.  Pick one to work on.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<ubottu> Bug 499301 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/499301 is private
<rmcbride> I don't have a DONE: etc block today but I do have a questioni
<CardinalFang> Sorry.  Juggling stuff here.
<rmcbride> rtgz: I'm getting a build failure when doing client packages that I think you might have an idea on:
<rmcbride> I get  make[3]: *** No rule to make target `ubuntuone-marshallers.list', needed by `ubuntuone-marshallers.c'. Stop"
 * statik makes the bug public
<rmcbride> working #499850 to fix.
<CardinalFang> statik, er, which bug?
<dobey> me
<statik> CardinalFang: bug 499301
<ubottu> Bug 499301 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/499301 is private
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Face day, Mailed motu-council, Reviews, New client code, Bug day
<dobey> ☹ TODO: New Client Code
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<rmcbride> rtgz: basically it looks like some of the marshaller stuff isn't getting picked up during make dist. Thought perhaps it might be something you knew of a fast fix for, otherwise I'm going to pester dobey :)
<dobey> rmcbride: hrmm
<rmcbride> dobey: FWIW make distcheck fails the same way
<dobey> rmcbride: distcheck will fail anyway for other reasons, but i'll check it
<rmcbride> dobey: awesome
<rtgz> rmcbride, hm, are there any PPA build logs?
<rmcbride> rtgz: yea one moment.
 * rmcbride hugs notes sync
<urbanape> I don't think there are others in line, so I'll go now:
<urbanape> DONE: Brute forcing the checking of manifest differences.
<urbanape> TODO: Get CSS done on ubuntuone-servers branch and land it. Gonna be off this afternoon and tomorrow. Still need to make bugs for my plans.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<Chipaca> and, that's it
<statik> i would like to make https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/499863 public, launchpad won't let me. sorry world.
<rmcbride> hmm that change didn't sync
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<Chipaca> thanks all! desktop+ meeting ends
<rtgz> rmcbride, basically it may mean that .generated Makefile is somehow broken. And I guess that this is the high time for me to understand how PPAs are built... :)
<dobey> statik: bug #499863 is public now
<rmcbride> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37098535/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.ubuntuone-client_1.1.0%2Br298-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499863 in ubuntuone-servers "need a self-contained 503 error page for haproxy to serve during site maintenance" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499863
<rmcbride> rtgz: that was my understanding. It's been a long time since I've worked with c code building to any degree
<dobey> i have a feeling i'm going to have to go back to the post office tomorrow morning too
<dobey> grmbl
<rtgz> rmcbride, building revision 298 from lp:ubuntuone-client, right?
<dobey> you'd think i was living in some country where the postal service is more a guarantee that your mail won't get delivered
<statik> dobey: ooh, i wonder if i couldn't see the edit widget for making the bug public because i'm using chrome
<rmcbride> rtgz: that's correct
<dobey> statik: maybe
<Chipaca> statik: maybe in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/499863/+edit ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499863 in ubuntuone-servers "need a self-contained 503 error page for haproxy to serve during site maintenance" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> rtgz, rmcbride: i think i have a fix already
<rmcbride> rtgz: there's a bit of magic involving pulling in the debian info from another branch involved in building actual packages, but since the generated makefiles appear to be the issue, that probably isnt' necessary.
<rmcbride> dobey: awesome
<dobey> rmcbride: is there a bug for this problem?
<rmcbride> dobey: bug #499850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499850 in ubuntuone-client "PPA test packages fail with "make[3]: *** No rule to make target `ubuntuone-marshallers.list', needed by `ubuntuone-marshallers.c'. Stop."" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499850
<dobey> rmcbride: great, thanks
<aquarius> bbiab, shopping
<rmcbride> dobey: sure thing. I kind of grokked what the issue was when I figured it out, but was struggling with the appropriate fix. I haven't dealt with many C-based build problems since my gentoo days many years ago
<urbanape> statik: are you using Chromium now?
<rmcbride> also ignore my make distcheck comment, since you say it doesn't work anyhow
<dobey> rmcbride: yeah, i added a comment to the bug explaining that :)
<statik> urbanape: yep, i switched at UDS. using the daily PPA on lucid
<urbanape> the making bugs public thing doesn't work with WebKit.
<urbanape> it's a known issue
<rtgz> dobey, my distcheck fails with "cp: cannot stat `./ubuntuone-icons.rendercache': No such file or directory"...
<urbanape> the button doesn't show up.
<statik> urbanape, thanks! yep, firefox let me make it public
<urbanape> i got caught by that, too.
<rtgz> hm, i don't want it to fail due to my dear marshallers...
<dobey> oh nice
<dobey> it does show up, but then gets hidden
<dobey> with webkit
<dobey> how does the design team use launcpad then? surely safari has this problem ;)
<statik> haha
<jblount> Heh
<rtgz> dobey, they... don't mark bugs as public/private?
<dobey> rtgz: i would hope they do, since some of them are working on the LP UI :)
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/marshaller-dist/+merge/16541
<dobey> rmcbride: ^ that fixes your issue :)
<rtgz> dobey, THANKS!
<verterok> dobey: hi
<dobey> totally slipped my mind that was required, when reviewing your branch
<dobey> verterok: hi. aren't you supposed to be enjoying the summer or something?
<verterok> dobey: I am! :)
<dobey> verterok: what's up? :)
<verterok> dobey: about to go to the market to get supplies for the asado ;)
<dobey> ooh
<dobey> i want some asado :)
<rtgz> rmcbride, could you please give some hints as per how PPA for ubuntuone-client get built? I.e. there is trunk - the code, it gets pulled from bzr. Where does debian/ directory come from then?
<verterok> dobey: I was wondering if you got a chance to do the automagic-thingy for the logging stuff
<Chipaca> dear rain: you're hurting my wifi. Please stop.
<dobey> verterok: i didn't. but your branch landed yesterday, so i'll look at it today :)
<verterok> dobey: I'll propose a branch to change the debug level to debug as lucio requested to have debug logging in the ppa, we can make it automagic later, are you ok with this?
<verterok> s/debug/logging/
<rmcbride> rtgz: I have a script that automates most of that. I have to go AFK for a bit but I'll follow up with you later.
<rmcbride> rtgz: I think I need to move the branch somewhere public and I can't do that right this second
<rtgz> rmcbride, ok, will wait for you here :)
<rmcbride> and dobey thanks for the fix
<dobey> verterok: yeah that's fine
<dobey> verterok: could you perhaps actually set the review on my branch to approve please? :)
<dobey> verterok: looks like you forgot to change the drop-down :)
<verterok> dobey: heh, sure
<dobey> thanks :)
<rtgz> dobey, could you please check https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rtgz/ubuntuone-client/stop-killing-thumbnails/+merge/16315 again, it stays in Needs Fixing just because it depends on a branch that is already landed :)
<dobey> rtgz: yes was planning to do that too :)
 * rtgz switches off "annoying" mode
* CardinalFang changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<CardinalFang> Deglymphte, hi.  I'm not officially "on call" any more, but I'll answer what I can.  What's up?
<dobey> brrrr
<dobey> rmcbride: are you rebuilding nightlies now?
<rmcbride> dobey: yep
<dobey> rmcbride: great. poke me if there are any more issues like that :)
<rmcbride> dobey: will do :)
<Deglymphte> Heya Cardinal, thanks. I have an issue with notes in Ubuntu one, when I log into the web interface and type a note, after ca 10 seconds this warning appears: There was a problem with saving your note!
<Deglymphte> and everything that's typed afterwards is not saved anymore
<vergil66> Did you already reauthorize your account? (In the past week or so?)
<dobey> vergil66: that only affects using the tomoby syncing. using the web site should still work regardless of that :)
<vergil66> Okay...I'll slink away ... :)
<Deglymphte> it's just strange that everything works fine the first 10 seconds or so
<Deglymphte> until that note appears
<vergil66> Just tried it also...got the same message.
<Deglymphte> Cheers. So looks like this could be a general issue.
<rtgz> hm, the g_object_weak_unref looks reasonable..
<dobey> rtgz: yeah, i'm not sure if it will cause issues though
<dobey> since it would cause the unref callback to try to remove the object from the hash table... which has already happened
<dobey> but should be ok i think
<rtgz> basically, this is not visible since _finalize  gets called only when nautilus shuts down, i guess...
<dobey> yeah
<rtgz> it's better to clean that up, since if I put the callback there then I am responsible to take it from there as well, thanks for the review!
<rtgz> dobey, ^
<dobey> rtgz: sure. i don't think i've ever used weak refs before, so just making sure we get the memory mgmt right
<rtgz> grrr, the g_hash_table_new_full's GDestroyNotify does not allow uon object to be passed in, therefore I can not remove the weak pointer (callback routine address and user_data is matched) :-/
<rtgz> of course, I can stuff in the uon object into the observed GHashTable as an attribute...
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> oh, does weak unref require that too
<dobey> oh it requires the callback and the object
<rtgz> dobey, yep, it would be OK if the object was NULL but we cannot afford that, since then it will be useless.
<dobey> if it's already NULL it doesn't matter :)
<rtgz> and on the second thought even if I stuff uon object into the hash table, then ... I need to get the reference to the hash table using one of hash table values only, and I can not do that... Other than stuffing uon object into the NautilusFileInfo, which is.. .weird
<dobey> hrmm, i guess it doesn't matter
<rtgz> dobey, okay, i will reverse the weak ref assignment, hash table insert for the time being...
<dobey> rtgz: well, it's only going to happen when nautilus is shutting down, and at that point the objects are being unreffed anyway
<dobey> the weak ref doesn't keep the object from being destroyed i don't think
<rtgz> dobey, yup, it does not prevent the object from being destroyed... And we only keep the hash value which is only a pointer...
 * rtgz is checking whether finalize is actually called...
<dobey> if the weak notify is called, then finalize was already called on the object
<dobey> according to the docs
<rtgz> dobey, no, the ubuntuone_nautilus_finalize
<rtgz> dobey, btw, how exactly should nautilus behave for Shared With Me folder links?
<dobey> rtgz: ubuntuone_nautilus_finialize gets called at exit (when the plug-in gets unloaded)
<dobey> rtgz: how do you mean re: shared with me?
<rtgz> dobey, i mean since we are requesting syncdaemon to provide us with the info for /home/someone/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/share from someone/file we will not get any response
<rtgz> either we or syncdaemon should translate this into the real path
<rtgz> and when we receive response, then 1) patch is needed for nautilus to get NautilusFileInfo object for the real file path and apply the emblem to the target file (it gets picked up by Nautilus then), or 2) Translate the path by s{user/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares}{Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/}g.
 * rtgz does not like second variant
<rtgz> I mean I no longer like that, I used to like that :)
<rtgz> hm, cannot make our finalize routine to get called :-/
<rtgz> ran under gdb, nope, does not want to get called :-(
<dobey> heh
<dobey> the nice thing about utime() is that it already works in this case :)
<dobey> hrmm, not sure why you aren't getting the finalize call
<dobey> it's obvious we're getting it called, since in the 0.95/96 range of releases, we got some bug reports about crashes in finalize :)
<rtgz> dobey, O_O
<dobey> verterok: hrmm, i think i will need your help with the logging config changes
<dobey> verterok: to split the logging config to a separate conf file
<dobey> configglue is complicated :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<dobey> i wonder how much else i can really get done today
<verterok> dobey: for syncdaemon POV, config.get_config_files() should return an extra item between system and user config file, with the path to this global logging config file
<rtgz> hm
<dobey> verterok: i got that far :)
<dobey> verterok: i'm confused about whether syncdaemon will write out a single syncdaemon.conf with the logging values though, after i move them to a different file
<verterok> dobey: the user config?
<verterok> hmm, good point
<dobey> it looks like it combines all incoming config into one thing, and then writes it all to a single file when writing out
<verterok> dobey: actually, the _Config class don't write any logging stuff to syncdaemon.conf
<dobey> since each file isn't a ConfigParser object, but just a string of the path, afaict
<verterok> dobey: only throttling values
<dobey> verterok: ok, so it should be safe?
<dobey> verterok: i'm also worried about how moving that config interacts with the command line option for it
<verterok> dobey: yes, as syncdaemon doesn't handle runtime changes to any other config values (only throttling)
<dobey> ok, cool
<verterok> dobey: if get_config_files returns: [system_config, system_logging_config, other_configs] the CLI should be ok
<verterok> dobey: configgule will merge all the files and build the OptionParser for them
<dobey> verterok: ok, great
<dobey> i'll get my branch together and test it then
<verterok> dobey: ok, I don't know if I'm going to be online later, but I'll take a look during the holidays
<dobey> verterok: yeah. i'm not exactly expecting that a whole lot more will get landed or such today :)
<rtgz> erm
<rtgz> dobey,  ubuntuone_nautilus_class_init does not get called now
<dobey> rtgz: then the module isn't getting loaded
<rtgz> dobey, yup, but it is happily assigning emblems
<rtgz> something is reeeally really wrong, cleaning up my system...
<dobey> rtgz: i'm not sure what you're doing then
<dobey> :)
<rtgz> okay, now only finalize does not get called :)
<rtgz> hm
<rtgz> looks like ubuntuone extension is not immediately initialized, on nautilus startup (unlike terminal, thunar, etc...)
 * rtgz sets -v on himself
<rtgz> it's all ok, init happens as needed
<dobey> heh
<dobey> thunar?
<dobey> there's a nautilus thunar extension?
<rtgz> file-roller, sorry, XFCE background :(
<dobey> heh
<rtgz> okay, so, in the end only finalize do not get called and there is something weird when nautilus is started - no emblem is applied to Ubuntu One folder, requires refresh for it to appear. But finalize does not get called :'-(
<rtgz> i found the bug #406788 describing the crash on nautilus exit but I can't understand HOW should I exit nautilus even more than nautilus -q (ok, killing does not count)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406788 in ubuntuone-client "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406788
<dobey> rtgz: log out
<rtgz> good bye, cruel world!
<rtgz> dobey, no, finalize does not get called. Shutting down nautilus-open-terminal extension\nShutting down nautilus-gdu extension\n, but no my message
<rtgz> ok, I will check other extensions and will get back once I get something interesting
<rtgz>                 (GClassInitFunc) nautilus_open_terminal_class_init,
<rtgz>                 (GClassFinalizeFunc) nautilus_open_terminal_class_finalize,
<dobey> rtgz: you haven't added any g_print() or something to the ubuntuone finalize have you?
<dobey> verterok: i have no idea how these tests are passing now... looks like they expect log_level to be 10, and not "DEBUG"
<rtgz> and ... nautilus_module_shutdown is not called as well... great, awesome. I had 1 feature to add, now I have 2 bugs to investigate :)
<dobey> rtgz: thanks for all the work you've been doing!
<dobey> i'm off for the year but i might poke in every once in a while to check that stuff is not going insane :)
<dobey> later!
<rtgz> dobey, thank you!
<rtgz> dobey, have a nice year finalization :)
<dobey> you too :)
#ubuntuone 2009-12-24
<statik> hello hackers
<drmacro> noob question: hoe do I delete a file from the "My Files" folder? for sub folders there's a trash can, but not for "My Folder"
<drmacro> s/hoe/how    s/"My Folder" /"My Files"
<aquarius> drmacro, if you click on the file's row but not on the file name, it'll "highlight", and then you'll see he trashcan
<drmacro> aquarius: i see that when I open a folder under "My Files" but not on a file in "My Files"
<drmacro> aquarius: I turned off styles in Firefox and there was a delete link, it removed the file, but of course the page was pretty ugly. all was good when I turned styles back on
<aquarius> drmacro, that's weird; it works for me. Which browser/OS?
<aquarius> ah, so it was some sort of weird style glitch?
<drmacro> aquarius: seems so...
<drmacro> aquarius: Firefox/Ubuntu 9.4
<aquarius> drmacro, I think it might just have been cosmic rays or something, if it's working now :)
<drmacro> aquarius: yeah probably something to do with 2012... ;-)
<rtgz> guys, what has happened to the notes?
<rtgz> bug #499815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499815 in ubuntuone-servers "Saving a note edited via web interface failed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499815
<rtgz> aquarius, ^
<rtgz> urbanape, ^
<aquarius> rtgz, hey
<aquarius> the notes back-end is being worked on as we speak
<rtgz> aquarius, hi, bug is online, no updates, urgent!
<rtgz> aquarius, ok, it's just that no notification was performed regarding notes
<aquarius> it's supposed to be working :9
<aquarius> :(
<aquarius> I'm not exactly sure where that process has got to
<rtgz> so far it all ends with INTERNAL SERVER ERROR response for the POST request
<aquarius> no cardinalfang :(
<aquarius> he was looking at this
<aquarius> man, everyone's away for christmas :(
<rtgz> aquarius, christmas bug, oh cristmas bug...
<aquarius> cardinalfang isn't listed as being on holiday today, so hopefully he will be here at some point
<rtgz> aquarius, just created new note - ok, but any further saves edits result in 500 response.
<aquarius> OK, going away. Have a good Christmas, all. Back after the weekend!
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: hola!
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, hi!
<rtgz> missed CardinalFang :(
<chatZilla> how do you rename a file on ubuntu one?
<rtgz> chatZilla, do you mean on the web (this is not implemented) or locally (then this is a simple file rename)
<chatZilla> i meant on the web
<rtgz> chatZilla, this is not implemented, as far as I know, but this might be a good feature request for the web ui
<rtgz> chatZilla, bug #396969, you can flag that this issue affects you as well for the time being
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396969 in ubuntuone-servers "I can't rename file in the web inteface from Firefox." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396969
#ubuntuone 2009-12-25
<Bookman> You guys get your crap together and understand that not everyone runs NetworkManager yet?
<Bookman> Or do we have to stick to other providers?
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/357395
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357395 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client requires NetworkManager" [Medium,In progress]
<jcastro> it should be in updates soon if it isn't already
 * diverse_izzue honks
<phxheat> My files just don't update. Im running Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic. I have deleted the syncdaemon. I can go into the cloud and upload my test text files that I have in U1 folder. If I make a change to my test file, close and save, click connect it connects but the file in the cloud doesn't update infact the date of the file has never changed. I assume the date in the column next to the file is suppose to change when it is updated. Is updating seem 
<rtgz> phxheat, hi, there are no U1 devs here at the moment, but I might be of some assistance. I will need the output of u1sdtool --info $fulll_path_to_your_test_file_that_does_not_sync
#ubuntuone 2010-12-27
<sprite_> hi
<sprite_> i have a little problem
<sprite_> i had got a 50Gb account
<sprite_> and I discard it
<sprite_> but now
<sprite_> i don't buy more space
<sprite_> why?
<duanedesign> hello sprite_
<sprite_> duanedesign, hi
<duanedesign> you had a 50gb account? And you were trying to move to the newer plan. The 20Gb packs?
<sprite_> yes
<sprite_> of course
<sprite_> but 50Gb is too much
<duanedesign> ok :)
<sprite_> i unscribe this space
<sprite_> and i would like to buy 20Gb
<sprite_> but i get a broken page
<sprite_> :-(
<duanedesign> :\
<sprite_> i saw my friend's account
<sprite_> and it is cool, and working
<sprite_> and my it is bad
<sprite_> why?
<sprite_> my ubuntus not connect automatic
<sprite_> :-(
<duanedesign> sprite_: yes. there is a current bug about the not auto connecting at startup
<sprite_> :-(
<duanedesign> that should be fixed soon
<sprite_> ok
<sprite_> and my account
<sprite_> :-D
<sprite_> can you help me?
<duanedesign> I am trying to see if some one is here that can help you.
<sprite_> thanks
<karni> What's up world! It's Monday, another day another challenge ;D
<sprite_> karni, :-D
<karni> duanedesign: you already here, always on post ;D!
<duanedesign> good day karni
<karni> What's good sprite_ ! I hope you'll get your account working soon.
<sprite_> karni, thanks
<sprite_> :-d
<duanedesign> karni: do you know if the U1 folks are off today?
<sprite_> karni, Monday, a good day, I'm not working
<sprite_> :-D
<sprite_> i must to learn
<sprite_> :-(
<duanedesign> karni: looks like none of the commnity folks are on
<karni> duanedesign: I know majority is on holiday. Also, the topic mentiones that.. most of the team, until Jan 3rd
<karni> true.
<duanedesign> :P
<karni> I met Martin here yesterday, but
<duanedesign> the topic, /me slaps head
<karni> you can imagine - it was middle of holiday, he was just visiting
<karni> So yes. It can be hard to catch folks from the team for a while.
<duanedesign> sprite_: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sprite_> 10.10
<sprite_> of course
<sprite_> :-d
<sprite_> :-D
<karni> sprite_: I have some learning to do, as well.
<sprite_> but i think it is independent about account problem
<sprite_> ?
<duanedesign> sprite_: can you try killall ubuntu-sso-login
<duanedesign> wait,
<sprite_> ok
<duanedesign> sprite_: can you try:  killall ubuntu-sso-login ; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<sprite_> ok
<sprite_> i trying
<sprite_> it's not working
<sprite_> i can not buying more space
<sprite_> duanedesign, i made a printscreen
<duanedesign> sprite_: aha. Do you get an oops id ?
<sprite_> duanedesign, it is my printscreen
<duanedesign> you made a screen shot?
<sprite_> yes
<duanedesign> sprite_: since there are not a lot of people on today because of holiday, what you can do is fill this out https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<duanedesign> that will send an email to one of the devs
<sprite_> ok
<sprite_> thanks
<duanedesign> sprite_: also if you can, you can hang around here and see if anyone pops in.
<karni> duanedesign: uh.. I pushed a commit up to trunk, but forgot to do 'bzr add' first.. I'm wondering what to do not to break it further.
<karni> bzr says branches have diverged, because I have uncommited first, bzr add, and committed again.
<karni> this is why pushing directly to trunk is a good idea. not.
<karni> What's the best way to remove last commit from trunk? Say, a developer has merged, but it was not approved and we want to revert to revision before the last made.
<karni> duanedesign: rye: ↑
 * karni managed to fix the problem, but there must be a better way than to split work into to commits, second being after `bzr add`
<beuno> karni, bzr uncommit
<karni> beuno: I uncommitted, did bzr add, and then commited. when pushing to trunk, it said I diverged
<karni> (no wonder, first commit was correct, but missing 2 files)
<karni> beuno: I wanted to swap trunk for properly commited one, but in the end I think I'm scared to break things. but two commmits with the second being only for 'add missing files' looks plain bad.
<karni> bad = unprofessional
<beuno> karni, right, so, you need to push --overwrite
<beuno> in this case
<karni> oh, that would be great!
<karni> beuno: thank you!
<beuno> karni, don't worry too much about the commit history
<karni> =)
<beuno> it's ok to make mistakes
<beuno> to me, that's one of the fundamental differences in philosophy between bazaar and git
<beuno> git has a lot of tools to fake history
<beuno> bzr prefers preserving it  :)
<karni> aha :)
<karni> beuno: I hope you're having some good rest
<karni> beuno: are the temperatures still that high?
<beuno> yes, 34C
<karni> that's terrible :<
<beuno> butgetting some fantastic rest  :0
<beuno> :)
<karni> and that's what I wanted to hear ^ ^
<karni> good.
 * karni branches overwritten commit to check if all's good
<karni> beuno: great. thanks for the --overwrite hint. feels like I should devote few evenings to get more familiar with bzr, too.
<karni> I'll remove 2 items from the dashboard, change the layout, and start to work on preferences
<beuno> karni, you'll learn bzr as you go, I thunk
<karni> :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> Just wondering is there still issues with accessing the music you've bought?  from U1 http://twitpic.com/3k9yh5/full  tried via the web still no go and via rhythmbox it keeps saying Transfering to your Ubuntu one storage
<beuno> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> beuno: hi
<beuno> we're dealing with some emergency database load issues right now
<beuno> things should be back to normal soon
<czajkowski> beuno: thanks I checked the status page and there was no mention
<beuno> czajkowski, right, everyone is on holiday, so I guess the few people around dealing with it forgot to update it
<beuno> thanks for the reminder
<czajkowski> beuno: ah no worries said I'd pop in and just ask, I know tis holiday season and all .
<czajkowski> cheers for the information though
<beuno> np
<czajkowski> beuno: that would be the reason I cant get at my music though ?
<beuno> czajkowski, yeah, you're probably on the server that is having problems
<czajkowski> ok
<beuno> let me triple check, can you pm the email address you use to sign in?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> done
 * duanedesign hopes beuno had/is having a nice holiday. 
<beuno> czajkowski, give it a try now
<czajkowski> beuno: nope same issues :(
<czajkowski> I'm sure I'm not the only one so tis grand
<czajkowski> it'll get fixed was just showing someone U1 music store
<beuno> __lucio__, ^
<__lucio__> czajkowski, how are you checking for music? whats your openid?
<czajkowski> laura@lczajkowski.com
<__lucio__> czajkowski, is it working now?
<czajkowski> __lucio__: on rhythm  box or via the web ?
<beuno> czajkowski, via web, but the same server just fell over  :(
<czajkowski> via the web, I can click on the folder purchased tunes, see the folders for the albums, clicking on folder for music is a tad slow. clicking on tune gives me the error I showed you when I first joined
 * beuno nods
<beuno> so, the storage server you're assigned to is being wonky today
<czajkowski> ok, it's been like that for the last few days for rhythmbox. Folks are still on holidays, it's not a biggie as I said was just trying to show it off here
<beuno> oh?
<beuno> few days ain't good
<czajkowski> aye just if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status  could be updated it would be helpful
<beuno> I'll do that
<czajkowski> beuno: this is what I have for the last few days http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2095699/size/800
<beuno> czajkowski, right, my guess is that the files did transfer to the server, but they are not making their way to your computer
<beuno> is that correct?
<czajkowski> aye
<beuno> czajkowski, so, what I think we need to do, is wait for this server to settle down
<beuno> then disconnecting and reconnecting should solve it
<beuno> do you want to take a peak in the folder, to make sure it didn't download and not notify you?
<beuno> in ~/ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/
<czajkowski> nope nothing there
<czajkowski> thanks
<beuno> ok, so lets wait for the server to stabilize, adn then just restart the client
<czajkowski> cheers
<zyga> hi, is there any way to prioritize downloads over uploads _OR_ have downloads happen with uploads at the same time
<beuno> czajkowski, want to give it another try?
<beuno> it seems to have stabilized
<czajkowski> beuno: thanks can now get music via the web still not working on rhythmbox but I'm sure it will over next few days
#ubuntuone 2010-12-28
<nirazio> How can I update a published file and maintain the same URL?After saving an update of a published file on my desktop, it will automatically "synchronise" with the corresponding files at UbuntuOne (and it does). Problem is that the "new file", actually the updated file with the same name, is no longer published. Pressing the publish button results is a new URL. I now have to mail new URL's and change embedded links, as old URL wil
<levu> wie kann ich upstart dienste deaktivieren? mit update-rc.d kommt immer "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/gdm do not exist."
<levu> ooops, sorry, wrong chan
<beuno> of folks
<beuno> we're going to have to go down for some unplanned downtime for some users
<karni> beuno: perhaps notice in the topic / UbuntuOneStatus would be a good idea?
<beuno> karni, yeap, rye is on that right now
<karni> :)
<rye> wiki, identi.ca updated, now status...
<rye> i.e. that thing on top of xchat window
<rye> anybody knows how to attach alt+f2 to unity-driven session?
<karni> beuno: yesterday I ported majority of Preferences to U1F. I'll work on some preferences and perhaps the initial-sync screen, and update you with a ready apk.
<beuno> karni, w00t!
<karni> beuno: I'm so fond of your enthusiasm! ^ ^
<beuno> it's the drugs
<karni> beuno: yes, we'll soon be feature-compat with AU1 (actually, a bit more with those udf's and shares, which I want to work for *you* !)
<beuno> heh, me too!
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File sync service is down for maintenance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Find us also on Ask Ubuntu: http://is.gd/gOeD2 | https://one.ubuntu.com/ || NOTICE: most of the team is out until Jan 3. Please stay in the channel for several *hours* after asking the question.
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File sync service is DOWN for maintenance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Find us also on Ask Ubuntu: http://is.gd/gOeD2 | https://one.ubuntu.com/ || NOTICE: most of the team is out until Jan 3. Please stay in the channel for several *hours* after asking the question.
<rye> bzr does not work in natty with python2.7 due to mimetools not cooperating with httplib. boo
<nirazio> Will Ubuntu One work on Xubuntu? And if yes, what's the level of integration?
<beuno> nirazio, not sure where things are at the moment, but the integration is done on the nautilus level
<beuno> so not going to be great
<rye> nirazio, in case you are ok with u1sdtool -- command line control application - that will work. Nautilus plugin provides menu entries to create folders, shows icons for sync status etc.
<nirazio> Oke thank you
<beuno> everything is back up
#ubuntuone 2010-12-29
<aroman> What's ROOTMISMATCH?
<OrangePeel> * dannyLopez (~danny@unaffiliated/dannylopez) has joined #ubuntu
<OrangePeel> How do I remove a folder from UbuntuOne Cload. An entire folder is synced to Ubuntu one.
<OrangePeel> How do I remove a folder from UbuntuOne Cload. An entire folder is synced to Ubuntu one.
<duanedesign> morning  all
<duanedesign> Orange Peel hello
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Find us also on Ask Ubuntu: http://is.gd/gOeD2 | https://one.ubuntu.com/ || NOTICE: most of the team is out until Jan 3. Please stay in the channel for several *hours* after asking the question.
<benste> hi what was the url of the edge version of u1musicstore - tried to purchase something but ended with a white page with a small lock icon on the bottom when trying to pay for the music
<benste> could someone explain me this error ?
<benste> or at least try to do so
<benste> is my message submited to the IRC channel ??
<benste> someone here ?
<Arachon> Hullo?
 * Arachon talks to himself
<kklimonda> hmm, honk
<kklimonda> u1sdtool --status returns description: processing queues
<kklimonda> but both --waiting-m and --waiting-c returns nothing
<kklimonda> and logs are empty
#ubuntuone 2010-12-30
<nirazio> Can you please add google checkout to payment options for ubuntu one, i don't want to type in my credit card 4 million times...
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<adorilson_> hi, folks
<adorilson_> I'm trying logging on U1 at Ubuntu 10.10, but I got the messsage: An HTTP non-2xx response code was received
<adorilson_> Anybody knows why ? Anybody help me ?
<karni> adorilson_: majority of the team is oh holiday till Jan 3rd. if you want, you can stay in the channel for few hours -- someone might answer your question
<karni> Hi guys! /me waves already from Warsaw
<karni> a little over 7 hours on train. not bad.
<adorilson_> karni, ok.
<karni> adorilson_: in case of no success and recurring problem, please jump in with your questions in few days, possibly after Jan 3rd. I'm not proficient in that area, so I can't help you, sorry.
<karni> adorilson_: btw, you're logging in or creating an account?
<karni> adorilson_: via MeMenu -> Ubuntu One ?
<adorilson_> karni, I'm logging. yes, via this menu
<karni> adorilson_: excuse the question, but have you restarted your system since first problem occured?
<karni> adorilson_: you could try following some of those hints: http://goo.gl/bgZBS
<adorilson_> adorilson_, no.
<adorilson_> karni, I'll try now, then. I back soon.
<adorilson> karni, good news. the reboot works. :D
<karni> adorilson: best IT solution ever ;)
<karni> i'm glad
<adorilson> karni, ehehehehe. txs for your help
<karni> :)
<duanedesign> ador...oh wait he is fixed up. Hello karni o/
<karni> duanedesign: hi :) yup, plain reboot did the job
<duanedesign>  /14
<duanedesign> 14
<duanedesign> ugh
<karni> beuno: you're around?
<karni> beuno: I'd like you to test UDFs & Shares http://ubuntuone.com/p/Vwv/ . I only finished preferences, will now do the initial sync screen, so you'll still have to bare with the notification.
<karni> beuno: btw in case of failure, please submit logs using the Menu->Settings->Debug settings->Send logs option (debugging is enabled in your build by default, so you only have to check "Verbose logging" to be able to submit those verbose logs, ignore the Hint dialog).
<Guest40935> is it imposible to use ubuntuone music store in karmic
<burntburito> knock knock
<burntburito> is it possible to use ubunuone music store in karmic?
<burntburito> i cant jive doesnt use 10.04 my vid card just
<karni> burntburito: Most of the team is out until Jan 3. Please stay in the channel for some time after asking, there might currently be noone to answer.
<burntburito> ok
<avis> i think i have a ubuntu one account but i am not sure
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm. My Ubuntu One dir. no longer has the info at the top to sync/connect.  but my Downloads Directory does... odd.
<Dr_Willis_> is there a proper way to remake the 'Ubuntu One' dir?
#ubuntuone 2010-12-31
<kklimonda> honk
<Gartral> I can't get ubuntu-one to syncronize with the cloud server, it says i have no internet connection
<Gartral> I can't get ubuntu-one to syncronize with the cloud server, it says i have no internet connection
<karni> Notice: Most of the team is out until Jan 3rd. Please stay in the channel for several *hours* after asking the question.
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<karni> duanedesign: hi duanedesign :)
<karni> duanedesign: no preppin for new years eve? when I saw you greet 1 hour ago I thought "oh man.. he's already here! ;D"
<karni> duanedesign: I just did a little shopping, will spend the evening at my friends flat
<karni> beuno: I was doing the initial sync/setup screen http://ubuntuone.com/p/W1o/ with animated demo panel and progress indicator, but because of the deferreds we're using, the code wouldn't look good without the planned implementation of queue for the service ('Content auto-syncing' stage). what is left to implement for compatibility is minor, 1. upload pics/vids/sound instead of just pics [matter of 1 menu] 2. handle newVolumeGeneration
<karni> beuno: I should be ready to officially start on Jan 3rd.
<karni> beuno: as long as those udfs/shares work for you!
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> karni:I hope you have a great new year.
<karni> duanedesign: wish you a successful, awesome year, too! :)
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> I just got some books in the mail. I ordered a book that I used to check out ffrom the library, but the library stopped carrying it.
<duanedesign> Since  i was paying shipping I went ahead and picked out a few Used books
<duanedesign> I got a book on linux Filesystems and a book on Linux Kernel
<karni> duanedesign: nice! sounds like interesting reading
<duanedesign> and i got a copy of cathedral and the bazaar for $1
<karni> :D
<duanedesign> karni: yeah, they were all relly cheap (used)
<karni> really cheap
#ubuntuone 2011-01-01
<DiagonalArg> anyone around?  Give me a hand with U1?
<DiagonalArg> Or is everyone recovering from a hang-over??
<DiagonalArg> :)
<DiagonalArg> Ok, well ... Maybe another time ...
<karni> Somethings wrong with U1:
<karni> mike@dojo:~$ u1sdtool -s
<karni> State: AUTH_FAILED connection: With User With Network description: auth failed is_connected: False is_error: True is_online: False queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<karni> I have addad the computer o U1 again, to check if I could fix this.
<karni> Still, auth fails.
<karni> verterok: Happy New Year :) Don't wanna be rude starting new year with a question ^^ So.. now the question hahah. How do you think, why I'm not receiving newVolumeGeneration notification? http://paste.ubuntu.com/549328/ -- it worked before, it doesn't today. It's only supposed to log one message. Also, U1 is not working for me on my laptop.. I'm wondernig if it has something to do with that, too.
<verterok> karni: hi, happy new year :)
<karni> hi ^ ^ thank you !
<verterok> karni: code looks ok, and u1 is working ok here...so no idea what's going on :/
<karni> verterok: uhm, I see. ok then, I'll look into it. I definitely want that volumeNewGenerationCallback working ^ ^
<verterok> karni: I didn't reauthorized the client, still using my "old" token
<karni> uhm
<karni> verterok: thanks
<verterok> karni: you should get volumeNewGeneration when a change is made by other client (or the web)
<karni> o oh, that's it then
<karni> verterok: right. when I was testing from PC, it worked then. that would explain it.
<karni> verterok: ok then, last question.
<karni> verterok: when a user uploads a file -- I need to know the node and volume, so what I previously based on was nodeState -- user clicks upload a file, then it's uploaded (but not yet on the files list), receives a nodeState, and at *that* moment it appears on files list
<karni> verterok: I thought I could use newGenerationCallback for that, but now I see I can't.
<karni> wait.. we get a nodeId during upload, right?
<karni> verterok: MakeFile.getNewId() -- this would be the method to return the nodeId from newly created file, correct?
<karni> verterok: right. ok then, case solved!
<karni> :)
<verterok> karni: yes :)
<verterok> karni: sorry got distracter here :)
<karni>  // putContent signature starts with volume and node, where node is indeed makefile.getNewId()
<karni> verterok: np my man! :) all's good. thanks!
<verterok> karni: ok, have a good new year start
<karni> thank you, you too verterok! have a great new year!
 * verterok is out for a while
<verterok> later!
<karni> bye!
#ubuntuone 2011-01-02
<mdshave_> is Joshua available on this channel?
<mdshave_> or any Ubuntu employees?
<karni> mdshave_: yes they are, but not on Sunday, January 2nd ;) try tomorrow
<mdshave_> ok thanks
<karni> mdshave_: np
<DiagonalArg> Anybody around??  Got a U1 question...
<karni> DiagonalArg: Sundays evening. Come back tomorrow ! :)
<DiagonalArg> But it's noon here!  :)
<DiagonalArg> Ok, thanks.
#ubuntuone 2011-12-26
<Kai_> Hello?
<Kai_> Fuck man, WTF IS UP WITH THIS BULLSHIT!!!!!!
<Kai_> WHY ME HUH???
<Kai_> WHY THE FUCK DOES SOMETHING ALWAYS HAVE TO GO WRONG
<Kai_> AND I END UP WASTING AN ENTIRE FUCKING DAY TRYING TO FIX IT????
<Kai_> I'VE SPENT A TOTAL OF 12 HOURS TRYING TO GET THIS FUCKING IPOD TOUCH TO SYNC MY MUSIC
<Kai_> EVERY SINGLE FUCKING THREAD I'VE GONE TO HASN'T HELPED AT ALL!!!
<Kai_> IT'S BULLSHIT
<beuno> Kai_, this is not the channel for ubuntu support, and that is not the language to use in any ubuntu channel
<Kai_> Okay. Goodbye.
<jo-erlend> hey. What's the status of https://launchpad.net/couchdb-glib?
<rye> morning
 * webm0nk3y pokes his head in
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: ask rodrigo?
<webm0nk3y> good morning Ubuntu One world
 * webm0nk3y looks at joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> webm0nk3y: yes?
<webm0nk3y> just lookin
#ubuntuone 2011-12-27
<n2diy> I switched from Unity to Gnome, and can't find Ubuntuone in my menus?
<kamranm1200> hi everyone
<kamranm1200> there is a ton of people here.
<kamranm1200> i have one queston
<kamranm1200> *I
<kamranm1200> why can't we use paypal to make our purchase of the Media Streaming?
<kamranm1200> away
<rye> argh
<webm0nk3y> good morning Ubuntu One world..need any help? ping me
#ubuntuone 2011-12-28
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntuone 2011-12-29
<dongbus> arg, status page says Notes are ok, but i cant access them via tomboy notes nor web access. i assume this has been a problem since at least around 2011-12-19 16:24:03. suggestions?
<hloeung> dongbus: looks fine to me. I can access my notes
<hloeung> any errors?
<dongbus> odd, 500 internal error
<dongbus> Synchronization failed with the following exception: The remote server returned an error: (500) INTERNAL SERVER ERROR.
<dobey> dongbus: what url is in your tomboy web sync configuration?
<dongbus> https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/
<dongbus> that brings me to a "Something has gone wrong" page
<dobey> works for me in browser; maybe something is wrong with your account specifically. have you filed a support request?
<dobey> dongbus: you should go to https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ and file a support request.
<dongbus> no i have not, but that will probably be the next step.
<dongbus> k. i see what i can do. unfortunately i must leave for work now but i will remain logged into the room. ill let you know how it works out.
<dongbus> thank you for the help!
<dobey> dongbus: it's currently not the best hour of the day (or this week in general) to get support. but if you file a request, someone will probably look at it very soon. sorry we couldn't help you more right now :)
<beuno> hloeung, his couch shard could be down-ish
<hloeung> beuno: oh? hmm... none of the CouchDB shards are down right now though.
<beuno> hloeung, you know couch...  :)
<hloeung> heh
<hloeung> .. and down since 2011-12-19 16:24:03?
<hloeung> that's a pretty long time
<beuno> yeah, it is
<beuno> it may be something else
<hloeung> dongbus: still around?
<rye> dongbus, ping too
<webm0nk3y> good morning Ubuntu One world!
<czajkowski> aloha
<ralsina> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> ralsina: hey there how's you? Have a good christmas?
<ralsina> czajkowski: yeah, nice! did you too?
<czajkowski> i did, and made great use of U1 on my new laptop
<czajkowski> was a great and easy way to get files onto new laptop
<ralsina> cool :-)
<duanedesign> d/r
<duanedesign> e/1
<duanedesign> any U1 for windows pe//w
<webm0nk3y> duanedesign: did you figure it out? windows version thingy?
<dongbus> helo all. regarding my previous problems syncing notes, it appears that just my main computer wasnt syncing. i used a different computer last night and my notes sync'd fine. Im goin to play around with it now. once again, thank you all for your help.
<dongbus> Ok, just tried it and it all worked fine. I didnt change anything so that's a lil strange
<duanedes1gn> webm0nk3y: kind of :\
<duanedes1gn> dongbus: so things are working ok?
<duanedes1gn> webm0nk3y: i am on vista, do not know which versuin you are on
<duanedes1gn> nont sure what verion the user is on
<ralsina> duanedes1gn: check c:\programfiles\ubuntuone\data\update.ini if it says 203 is 2.0.3 and similar
<ralsina> make that ubuntuone\update.ini
<dongbus> yes so far, things are workin ok
<dongbus> i wish i could tell ya what i did to fix it but i didnt really do anything. i logged into the web ubuntu one and removed my computers that were added earlier and then re-added them so it could have been that.
#ubuntuone 2011-12-30
<matt3940> hi is any one here using ubuntu 10.4 luicd lts
<matt3940> is any one here?
<matt3940> who is admin
<webm0nk3y> quiet week here
<milsabor> hi
<milsabor> when i try to sync a folder with ubuntu one, the folder appears correctly but the files in the folder are not synchronized, do you have any idea why ?
<milsabor> hi
<milsabor> when i try to sync a folder with ubuntu one, the folder appears correctly but the files in the folder are not synchronized, do you have any idea why ?
#ubuntuone 2011-12-31
<milsabor> hi
<milsabor> hi
#ubuntuone 2012-01-01
<gnossos> this is how I get help? Really?
<susah_sebut> hi all, im having problem in synchronizing my notes in  ubuntu ONE. it all happened after i log in to ONE  using 12.04 alpha. in 12.04 i was unable to log in  using ONE control panel, only using web. after that i  cant syncronize tomboy notes anymore using my 10.04  laptop and 11.10 desktop. Is there any way that i can  fix this? sorry if my english is bad. especially the
<susah_sebut>  grammar im kinda worried that  my question might not  be accurate.
<MBrod208> Who do I talk to about working on the Mac port of UbuntuOne?
<Nemo_bis> is syncing slower than usual today?
<Nemo_bis> I'm uploading about 4 GiB (just 5 files or something) at 100 KiB/s at most with 10 Mb/s free bandwidth
<Nemo_bis> 50 KiB/s right now :(
<milsabor> anyone ?
 * Nemo_bis waiting for an answer to a question of 2 h ago
#ubuntuone 2012-12-24
<snap-l> Hello. I seem to be having sync problems uploading a bunch of data (over 6GB) to the Ubuntu One servers
<snap-l> it never seems to finish, and restarts.
#ubuntuone 2012-12-27
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntuone 2013-12-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Festivus! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Christmas Eve! :-D
#ubuntuone 2017-12-25
<Guest21182> hello
<Guest21182> I have a desktop computer with unknown software and no keyboard. I have tried connecting it with hdmi and there is no signal while with vga there is a black screen. Any ideas how I can continue ?!
